# Vendetta



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

E' innato nella natura umana il desiderio di vendetta dopo aver subito un tradimento o un altro genere di torto?
Ho sempre reagito cancellando, ingnorando, cercando di dimenticare e guardare oltre. 

E' indice di arrendevolezza?
O e' indice di forza?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

La rabbia causa aggressività.
Dipende tutto da come gestiamo l'aggressività.
Le amanti non mi hanno generato aggressività, qualcuna profondo disprezzo, la rabbia era verso di lui.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' innato nella natura umana il desiderio di vendetta dopo aver subito un tradimento o un altro genere di torto?
> Ho sempre reagito cancellando, ingnorando, cercando di dimenticare e guardare oltre.
> 
> E' indice di arrendevolezza?
> O e' indice di forza?


Credo che l'idea di vendicarsi possa venire. Probabilmente mi verrei ma attuerei qualcosa che colpìsca la persoma e non farei  nulla che mi faccia stare male (per esempio scopare con un altro che trovo una cazzata) e soprattutto non svilisca me come persona


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' innato nella natura umana il desiderio di vendetta dopo aver subito un tradimento o un altro genere di torto?
> Ho sempre reagito cancellando, ingnorando, cercando di dimenticare e guardare oltre.
> 
> E' indice di arrendevolezza?
> O e' indice di forza?


io sono sempre stata molto vendicativa. non riuscivo a perdonare nè a dimenticare i torti, e non ero il tipo che stemperava.
qualcuno mi dice che se mi tirano un sassolino io prendo il bazooka  più o meno è quello il concetto.

ho imparato che la vendetta lega all'Altro, chiunque egli sia. che fino a che c'è volontà di rivalersi, di rifarsi, di vendicarsi c'è il legame. 
ho imparato che la rivalsa è tutta roba propria.

ritengo che ignorare e guardare oltre sia indice di forza e di saggezza :up: sto cercando di imparare a fare così.


----------



## brenin (24 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono sempre stata molto vendicativa. non riuscivo a perdonare nè a dimenticare i torti, e non ero il tipo che stemperava.
> qualcuno mi dice che se mi tirano un sassolino io prendo il bazooka  più o meno è quello il concetto.
> 
> ho imparato che la vendetta lega all'Altro, chiunque egli sia. che fino a che c'è volontà di rivalersi, di rifarsi, di vendicarsi c'è il legame.
> ...


Straquoto !


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' innato nella natura umana il desiderio di vendetta dopo aver subito un tradimento o un altro genere di torto?
> Ho sempre reagito cancellando, ingnorando, cercando di dimenticare e guardare oltre.
> 
> E' indice di arrendevolezza?
> O e' indice di forza?


Non mi sono mai vendicata,  poi se sia indice di forza o di debolezza, non so


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Insomma*



banshee ha detto:


> io sono sempre stata molto vendicativa. non riuscivo a perdonare nè a dimenticare i torti, e non ero il tipo che stemperava.
> qualcuno mi dice che se mi tirano un sassolino io prendo il bazooka  più o meno è quello il concetto.
> 
> ho imparato che la vendetta lega all'Altro, chiunque egli sia. che fino a che c'è volontà di rivalersi, di rifarsi, di vendicarsi c'è il legame.
> ...


Io credo che la reazione debba essere contestualizzata.Dipende da chi ti fa un torto e dal torto.Non si può sempre lasciar correre e far finta di nulla,ne si può reagire con il bazooka ogni volta.
Ognuno ha un suo metro,io ritengo che chi lascia sempre correre e guarda oltre non ha il coraggio e lo spessore di affrontare situazioni e persone.Alla lunga poi i nodi vengono al pettine con gli interessi.L'errore che spesso si commette è giuidicare l'operato altrui senza sapere e applicando il nostro metro......


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Io credo che la reazione debba essere contestualizzata*.Dipende da chi ti fa un torto e dal torto.Non si può sempre lasciar correre e far finta di nulla,ne si può reagire con il bazooka ogni volta.
> Ognuno ha un suo metro,io ritengo che chi lascia sempre correre e guarda oltre non ha il coraggio e lo spessore di affrontare situazioni e persone*.Alla lunga poi i nodi vengono al pettine con gli interessi.L'errore che spesso si commette è giuidicare l'operato altrui senza sapere e applicando il nostro metro....*..


la persona saggia che mi dice che tiro fuori il bazooka ogni volta dice sempre anche questo 

io cerco di imparare a migliorare


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> la persona saggia che mi dice che tiro fuori il bazooka ogni volta dice sempre anche questo
> 
> io cerco di imparare a migliorare


Qulla persona non è saggia....è solo onesta.La strada della saggezza è ancora molto lunga.A stare sempre zitti poi si lascia campo ai prepotenti con il risultato che prendono terreno....


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qulla persona non è saggia....è solo onesta.La strada della saggezza è ancora molto lunga.A stare sempre zitti poi si lascia campo ai prepotenti con il risultato che prendono terreno....


non c'è pericolo che io stia sempre zitta :rotfl: e quella persona lo sa bene :carneval: il discorso è che non si può nemmeno sentirsi sempre che bisogna pareggiare i conti.

in questo senso, credo che andare avanti e guardare oltre sia segno di forza. vendicarsi significa stare sempre legati a chi ti ha fatto un torto..


----------



## Spot (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' innato nella natura umana il desiderio di vendetta dopo aver subito un tradimento o un altro genere di torto?
> Ho sempre reagito cancellando, ingnorando, cercando di dimenticare e guardare oltre.
> 
> E' indice di arrendevolezza?
> O e' indice di forza?


Penso che sia naturale, tenendo presente che subire un'offesa - o tradimento - oltre a ferire crea un gran senso d'ingiustizia (rabbia.. rancore..). Il sentimento di "ribellione" verso il proprio dolore e l'ingiustizia credo che lo provino tutti, e si trasforma in desiderio di vendetta di fronte all'impossibilità di riequilibrare le cose.
Non è indice di niente secondo me, è solo uno step più o meno necessario.
E' indice di forza invece - credo - staccarsi dall'altro abbandonando il desiderio di vendetta. Il rancore è solo un mezzo per sentirsi ancora legati e pensare che possa avere effetto sull'altro è una pia illusione, una sorta di rifugio che va bene solo se passeggero.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> non c'è pericolo che io stia sempre zitta :rotfl: e quella persona lo sa bene :carneval: il discorso è che non si può nemmeno sentirsi sempre che bisogna pareggiare i conti.
> 
> in questo senso, credo che andare avanti e guardare oltre sia segno di forza. vendicarsi significa stare sempre legati a chi ti ha fatto un torto..


Perfetto,secondo me va contestualizzata di volta in volta,io per esempio sono molto pretenzionso con le persone di cui ho stima e considerazione,mi scoccia essere deluso da chi ho vicino,spesso lascio correre situazioni e comportamenti di persone di cui non ho stima...fin quando non esagerano....


----------



## Spot (24 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non c'è pericolo che io stia sempre zitta :rotfl: e quella persona lo sa bene :carneval: il discorso è che non si può nemmeno sentirsi sempre che bisogna pareggiare i conti.
> 
> in questo senso, credo che andare avanti e guardare oltre sia segno di forza. vendicarsi significa stare sempre legati a chi ti ha fatto un torto..


Oh, l'avevi già scritto tu. Ti quoto.


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oh, l'avevi già scritto tu. Ti quoto.



io e te, lo stesso pensiero. tanto per fare una cosa nuova sorema.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo che la reazione debba essere contestualizzata.Dipende da chi ti fa un torto e dal torto.Non si può sempre lasciar correre e far finta di nulla,ne si può reagire con il bazooka ogni volta.
> Ognuno ha un suo metro,io ritengo che chi lascia sempre correre e guarda oltre non ha il coraggio e lo spessore di affrontare situazioni e persone.Alla lunga poi i nodi vengono al pettine con gli interessi.L'errore che spesso si commette è giuidicare l'operato altrui senza sapere e applicando il nostro metro......


Un appunto :il tema è la vendetta secondo me tu parli di far valere le proprie ragioni che è altra cosa. 
Io le mie ragioni le faccio sempre valere, mi esprimo, posso essere dura e prendo le mie decisioni, vendicarmi mi darebbe l'idea di essere ostaggio dell'altro, un errore così spero di non commetterlo mai


----------



## Spot (24 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io e te, lo stesso pensiero. tanto per fare una cosa nuova sorema.


:rotfl:
Il fatto che siamo consanguinee significherà pure qualcosa no?


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La rabbia causa aggressività.
> Dipende tutto da come gestiamo l'aggressività.
> Le amanti non mi hanno generato aggressività, qualcuna profondo disprezzo, la rabbia era verso di lui.


Anch'io
non sono immune da desideri di vendetta ma in questi casi sì
non so spiegare perché ma progettare e mettere a segno una vendetta mi avrebbe fatto sentire ancora più umiliata


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' innato nella natura umana il desiderio di vendetta dopo aver subito un tradimento o un altro genere di torto?
> Ho sempre reagito cancellando, ingnorando, cercando di dimenticare e guardare oltre.
> 
> E' indice di arrendevolezza?
> O e' indice di forza?


Quando sono stato tradito, ho pensato a tante cose, ma non alla vendetta, non fosse altro x il fatto che per rispetto verso la donna o le donne con cui mi sarei eventualmente vendicato.
Se vado a letto con una donna non me la sento di dire che è x vendicarmi, ma mi prendo davanti a me stesso la responsabilità di dirmi che mi piace e la desidero.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando sono stato tradito, ho pensato a tante cose, ma non alla vendetta, non fosse altro x il fatto che per rispetto verso la donna o le donne con cui mi sarei eventualmente vendicato.
> *Se vado a letto con una donna non me la sento di dire che è x vendicarmi, ma mi prendo davanti a me stesso la responsabilità di dirmi che mi piace e la desidero*.


Quoto
Ed è inconcepibile per me cercare qualcuno con cui tradire per vendetta


----------



## Spot (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ma voi cosa intendete per vendetta?
Perchè per me vendetta può essere anche usare parole pesanti solo per ferire. O parlare male di qualcuno.

Io tra le tante cose avevo pensato di mettergli il Guttalax nel latte, ad esempio.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' innato nella natura umana il desiderio di vendetta dopo aver subito un tradimento o un altro genere di torto?
> Ho sempre reagito cancellando, ingnorando, cercando di dimenticare e guardare oltre.
> 
> E' indice di arrendevolezza?
> O e' indice di forza?


Nel mio di tradimento mi era venuta voglia di vendetta, volevo fargliela pagare... Poi più passava il tempo e più si affievoliva il desiderio. Alla fine dei conti anche il progettare vendette è perdita di energie... E meno vale la persona e meno vale la pena vendicarsi.... Perché dare importanza e prestare attenzione a chi non se la merita? Ci pensa la vita stessa a "punire"  chi non merita.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' innato nella natura umana il desiderio di vendetta dopo aver subito un tradimento o un altro genere di torto?
> Ho sempre reagito cancellando, ingnorando, cercando di dimenticare e guardare oltre.
> 
> E' indice di arrendevolezza?
> O e' indice di forza?


E' il tuo carattere.
Vi sono diverse reazioni a situazioni paragonabili e ognuno ha la sua, e questo non è assolutamente indice di forza o di arrendevolezza.
Il tradimento è un torto che scatena delle emozioni fortissime e inaspettate e del tutto sganciate dalla razionalità.
C'è chi per indole tende a introiettarle, chi a proiettarle verso altri bersagli, chi si scatena nella vendetta, chi si dispera e scrive su questo forum, chi cerca conforto con gli amici.
A me è capitato di trovarmi  di fronte l'amante di mia moglie e di avere voglia di mettergli le mani addosso, cosa che mi ha sorpreso perché di solito non mi comporto così. Urlargli dietro è stato il minimo.
Giudicare il comportamento di chi è in preda a queste emozioni è sbagliato. Va compreso e aiutato, se si riesce, eventualmente, a uscirne fuori canalizzando altrove queste emozioni in maniera che non siano pericolose o dannose per alcuno.
Però se si tradisce non ci si aspetti né si pretendano comprensione o reazioni controllate. Quello che accade è imprevedibile pure a chi viene tradito.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma voi cosa intendete per vendetta?
> Perchè per me vendetta può essere anche usare parole pesanti solo per ferire. O parlare male di qualcuno.
> 
> Io tra le tante cose avevo pensato di mettergli il Guttalax nel latte, ad esempio.


Trombare con un altro/a


----------



## brenin (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qulla persona non è saggia....è solo onesta.La strada della saggezza è ancora molto lunga.A stare sempre zitti poi si lascia campo ai prepotenti con il risultato che prendono terreno....


Dipende dalle situazioni secondo me. Ovviamente,anche una volta "parlato" ed evitato di farsi mettere i piedi in testa cancelli la persona dalla tua vita e vai avanti senza strascichi. Banalmente se uno ti taglia la strada,si ferma,vuole avere ragione e.... ovviamente lo stendi.punto. però immagino che il 3d si riferisse ad un altro tipo di situazione ( di coppia ho inteso io ).


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma voi cosa intendete per vendetta?
> Perchè per me vendetta può essere anche usare parole pesanti solo per ferire. O parlare male di qualcuno.
> 
> Io tra le tante cose avevo pensato di mettergli il Guttalax nel latte, ad esempio.


Io ho strofinato il suo spazzolino da denti nel cesso
dentro dentro

mi aveva messo le mani addosso
è stato il regalo di addio


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> *Ma voi cosa intendete per vendetta?*
> Perchè per me vendetta può essere anche usare parole pesanti solo per ferire. O parlare male di qualcuno.
> 
> Io tra le tante cose avevo pensato di mettergli il Guttalax nel latte, ad esempio.


infatti, mi chiedevo la stessa cosa. per me anche fare in modo che l'altro venga a sapere cose che possono ferirlo è vendetta..

ad esempio io ho avuto parecchie volte la tentazione di far vedere agli amici in comune le foto di casa tutta sottosopra dopo l'ultimo degli scleri mio ex. cioè, durante l'ultimo litigio, ha sfasciato due comò, un puff contenitore e un armadio. io ho fatto le foto. poi i bagagli e me ne sono andata, ma a parte questo.

ho avuto la tentazione di farle vedere agli amici di entrambi. non l'ho fatto, sarebbe stata una vendetta inutile. non sarebbe servito a nessuno far capire a tutti lui com'è in certi frangenti. sarebbe servito solo ad umiliare lui e me, perchè io ci stavo con uno così.


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io ho strofinato il suo spazzolino da denti nel cesso
> dentro dentro
> 
> mi aveva messo le mani addosso
> è stato il regalo di addio


io dopo le prima mani addosso (sono rimasta, purtroppo) gli ho tagliato in tante striscioline la maglietta della nike sua preferita. poi l'ho messe nel cassetto delle pezze. c'ho pure pulito casa e non se ne è mai accorto.

:up:


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Trombare con un altro/a



ah questo no. no, mai fatto e non ne sarei capace (credo)


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io dopo le prima mani addosso (sono rimasta, purtroppo) gli ho tagliato in tante striscioline la maglietta della nike sua preferita. poi l'ho messe nel cassetto delle pezze. c'ho pure pulito casa e non se ne è mai accorto.
> 
> :up:



ben gli sta


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2016)

*...*

Fargliela pagare..? 
Come diceva la réclame della MasterCard: trombare a ripetizione con l'amica di tua moglie non ha prezzo


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> ben gli sta


ah, e come dicevamo tempo fa in un altro 3d... il suo anello di fidanzamento, regalo per i miei trenta anni, è diventato un bellissimo pendente che indosso nelle occasioni speciali. lui non lo sa, ma lo so io.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Banshee, ma, visto che minerva pare morta, mica hai preso tu in eredità i suoi avatar?


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Trombare con un altro/a


Ma non solo!
Comunque mi avete fatto tornare in mente che una volta cedetti anche io.
Telefonai ai carabinieri per avvisarli che il mio lui dell'epoca non era all'estero a lavorare (è una possibilità che si da a chi non vuole fare l'anno militare, ma devi avere un contratto regolare e lavorare all'estero) e di andare a fargli un controllo a casa. Mi risposero 'Signorina noi andiamo, ma queste cose non si fanno'.
Mi sono vergognata da morire, di me stessa e del gesto che avevo fatto......


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

*ECCESSIVA*



Tessa ha detto:


> E' innato nella natura umana il desiderio di vendetta dopo aver subito un tradimento o un altro genere di torto?
> Ho sempre reagito cancellando, ingnorando, cercando di dimenticare e guardare oltre.
> 
> E' indice di arrendevolezza?
> O e' indice di forza?



Io credo che la vendetta sia da deboli, quando non si ha altro mezzo di reagire che non quello di essere in qualche modo peggiori. Lo so perchè sono così. Quando una cosa mi colpisce profondamente divento estremamente impulsiva e agressiva e la vendetta, la ritorsione appena ne ho l'occasione è perpetuata. 
Ma di solito è abbastanza immediata, non è che proprio la cerco, se capita, affondo i denti come un predatore sulla preda. Con violenza e cattiveria.
Se passa un ragionevole lasso di tempo e la rabbia sfuma mi passa anche il desiderio di vendetta. Ma divento fredda, distaccata. Escludo le cause del dolore. le ignoro e cancello.
Alle volte mi accorgo di essere stata estremamente crudele e probabilmente lo sono sempre.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> *Io ho strofinato il suo spazzolino da denti nel cesso*
> dentro dentro
> 
> mi aveva messo le mani addosso
> è stato il regalo di addio


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah, e come dicevamo tempo fa in un altro 3d... il suo anello di fidanzamento, regalo per i miei trenta anni, è diventato un bellissimo pendente che indosso nelle occasioni speciali. lui non lo sa, ma lo so io.


È sempre troppo poco per uno che mena ma la vendetta più bella è la tua serenità e la libertà dai sentimenti verso di lui
Grande banshee ne sei uscita
:up:
Non è facile


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma non solo!
> Comunque mi avete fatto tornare in mente che una volta cedetti anche io.
> Telefonai ai carabinieri per avvisarli che il mio lui dell'epoca non era all'estero a lavorare (è una possibilità che si da a chi non vuole fare l'anno militare, ma devi avere un contratto regolare e lavorare all'estero) e di andare a fargli un controllo a casa. Mi risposero 'Signorina noi andiamo, ma queste cose non si fanno'.
> Mi sono vergognata da morire, di me stessa e del gesto che avevo fatto......


E che t' aveva fatto?


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che t' aveva fatto?


Stava qua a cazzeggiare uscendo tutte le sere (anche con altre) mentre avrebbe dovuto essere in Inghilterra a lavorare.
Fregava lo stato e fregava me.


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Banshee, ma, visto che minerva pare morta, mica hai preso tu in eredità i suoi avatar?


non potrei mai competere con gli avatar di Milady 

questo è un'opera di Brian Viveros, il surrealista che ritrae sempre le donne un po' romantiche (con le rose) e un po' dure (casco da pugilato o elmetto da guerra). Io facevo boxe


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> È sempre troppo poco per uno che mena ma la vendetta più bella è la tua serenità e la libertà dai sentimenti verso di lui
> Grande banshee ne sei uscita
> :up:
> Non è facile


grazie!  
no per niente proprio, è stato dolorosissimo e ancora ne pago il prezzo, ma la serenità comincio a vederla, in lontananza


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Stava qua a cazzeggiare uscendo tutte le sere (anche con altre) mentre avrebbe dovuto essere in Inghilterra a lavorare.
> Fregava lo stato e fregava me.


Diciamo che t'interessava soprattutto il fatto che fregava a te... No? Ma lui lo ha mai saputo?


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> *non potrei mai competere con gli avatar di Milady *
> 
> questo è un'opera di Brian Viveros, il surrealista che ritrae sempre le donne un po' romantiche (con le rose) e un po' dure (casco da pugilato o elmetto da guerra). *Io facevo boxe *


E  come boxer non hai mai dato qualche cartone per vendetta?


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E  come boxer non hai mai dato qualche cartone per vendetta?


no, mai   mi sono iscritta a pugilato quando ho iniziato a prenderli dentro casa, però non li ho mai ridati..

pio ho continuato anche post rottura perchè mi sono innamorata di questo sport! 

ogni tanto mi viene la tentazione, quando subisco qualche sopruso alla guida  che mi fanno le prepotenze perchè mi vedono ragazza carina e precisina e se ne approfittano  e penso "ora scendo e te faccio vedè io"  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Diciamo che t'interessava soprattutto il fatto che fregava a te... No? Ma lui lo ha mai saputo?


La componesse che fregasse pure lo stato ha inciso non poco sulla decisione di telefonare.

Lo ha sospettato credo. Ma la cosa è finita in niente (per la fortuna dei miei sensi di colpa). I carabinieri sono passati, lui non era in casa, gli hanno detto che era a Londra, hanno fatto finta di crederci e non hanno mai piu' controllato.
ps I controlli periodici dovrebbero essere la prassi.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> La componesse che fregasse pure lo stato ha inciso non poco sulla decisione di telefonare.
> 
> Lo ha sospettato credo. Ma la cosa è finita in niente (per la fortuna dei miei sensi di colpa). I carabinieri sono passati, lui non era in casa, gli hanno detto che era a Londra, hanno fatto finta di crederci e non hanno mai piu' controllato.
> ps I controlli periodici dovrebbero essere la prassi.


E poi vi siete lasciati?


----------



## job (24 Febbraio 2016)

Se ti portano via la moglie la miglior vendetta è lasciargliela. 
Sacha Guitry


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

job ha detto:


> Se ti portano via la moglie la miglior vendetta è lasciargliela.
> Sacha Guitry


:rotfl:.... Vero!


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E poi vi siete lasciati?


E' stata una storia malata on-off, durata piu' di un decennio.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

job ha detto:


> Se ti portano via la moglie la miglior vendetta è lasciargliela.
> Sacha Guitry


Difatti così andò per Sacha.
E lei ne fu ben felice.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Trombare con un altro/a



Perché mai dovrebbe essere una vendetta?
Se ha fatto sesso con altri non considererà una violazione che avvenga la stessa cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma non solo!
> Comunque mi avete fatto tornare in mente che una volta cedetti anche io.
> Telefonai ai carabinieri per avvisarli che il mio lui dell'epoca non era all'estero a lavorare (è una possibilità che si da a chi non vuole fare l'anno militare, ma devi avere un contratto regolare e lavorare all'estero) e di andare a fargli un controllo a casa. Mi risposero 'Signorina noi andiamo, ma queste cose non si fanno'.
> Mi sono vergognata da morire, di me stessa e del gesto che avevo fatto......


Hai fatto molto bene, invece.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché mai dovrebbe essere una vendetta?
> Se ha fatto sesso con altri non considererà una violazione che avvenga la stessa cosa.


Non è mai così.
Il colpo arriva.
Se fai un minimo di autocritica lo incassi e lasci correre, se non ce l'hai pianti un casino (vedi Jim, vedi Kid).


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

:mexican:





Tessa ha detto:


> Non è mai così.
> Il colpo arriva.
> Se fai un minimo di autocritica lo incassi e lasci correre, se non ce l'hai pianti un casino (vedi Jim, vedi Kid).



Per me è un'illusione.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché mai dovrebbe essere una vendetta?
> Se ha fatto sesso con altri non considererà una violazione che avvenga la stessa cosa.


Brunetta, dipende.
Finché sono io (impersonale) a fare sesso con altre con la mogliettina fedele che mi aspetta a casa, torno a casa fischiettando la vien en rose e mi sento Gigi Rizzo.
Quando poi scopro che la mogliettina mi ha splendidamente restituito il favore, credimi che un po' di umiliazione me la becco anch'io.
Ricordi Mimì metallurgico?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, dipende.
> Finché sono io (impersonale) a fare sesso con altre con la mogliettina fedele che mi aspetta a casa, torno a casa fischiettando la vien en rose e mi sento Gigi Rizzo.
> Quando poi scopro che la mogliettina mi ha splendidamente restituito il favore, credimi che un po' di umiliazione me la becco anch'io.
> Ricordi Mimì metallurgico?


Ecco fa parte della mentalità maschilista di possesso e umiliazione che non capisco.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mexican:
> 
> 
> Per me è un'illusione.


Solo se lei è innamorata dell'amante o è del tutto disamorata del marito e ambisce a levarselo di torno.
A quel punto anzi potrebbe pure farle comodo essere in condizione di parità col coniuge.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco fa parte della mentalità maschilista di possesso e umiliazione che non capisco.


Di maschilista non c'è nulla.
L'umiliazione non viene per una presunta superiorità sessuale. Avviene per l'imprevedibilità del comportamento, per la perdita di controllo dell'altro, e sicuramente per quel senso di possesso che in misura diversa vi è in molte coppie (e anche perché l'ego di chi tradisce in molti casi è forte solo del consenso degli altri)
Di maschile molto.


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma voi cosa intendete per vendetta?
> Perchè per me vendetta può essere anche usare parole pesanti solo per ferire. O parlare male di qualcuno.
> 
> Io tra le tante cose avevo pensato di mettergli il Guttalax nel latte, ad esempio.


ci si vendica di chi si odia.   ed essendo il sentimento delle distruzione dell'altro per definizione, dev'essere qualcosa che induca al terrore.

versare il Guttalax nel latte oppure nel vino è uno scherzo vecchio di almeno 40 anni sappilo


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Nel mio di tradimento mi era venuta voglia di vendetta, volevo fargliela pagare... Poi più passava il tempo e più si affievoliva il desiderio. Alla fine dei conti anche il progettare vendette è perdita di energie... E meno vale la persona e meno vale la pena vendicarsi.... Perché dare importanza e prestare attenzione a chi non se la merita? Ci pensa la vita stessa a "punire"  chi non merita.


confidare nel Karma Universale non è sempre conveniente


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci si vendica di chi si odia.   ed essendo il sentimento delle distruzione dell'altro per definizione, *dev'essere qualcosa che induca al terrore.*
> 
> versare il Guttalax nel latte oppure nel vino è uno scherzo vecchio di almeno 40 anni sappilo


quoto. quando il mio lui mi nasconde le cose in casa (tipo sta in fissa a nascondere lo stendino, non so perchè) io mi vendico e gli nascondo il metro :rotfl: e lui quando non trova il metro o qualche altro attrezzo va fuori di testa


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai fatto molto bene, invece.


Se glie ne avesse parlato prima potrei convenire.
Intendo parlato prima dell'inopportunità di truffare lo stato, non di quanto scocciano le uscite allegre. Per quel problema ci sono soluzioni diverse


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Ma*

Far valere le proprie ragioni è anche un modo di vendicarsi per un torto subito.


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Far valere le proprie ragioni è anche un modo di vendicarsi per un torto subito.


quotissimo!!


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Se glie ne avesse parlato prima potrei convenire.
> Intendo parlato prima dell'inopportunità di truffare lo stato, non di quanto scocciano le uscite allegre. Per quel problema ci sono soluzioni diverse


Certo che ne ho parlato.
Ma quando sei un figlio di papà che avvalla e protegge e unge, i miei discorsi etici sai quanto venivano presi in considerazione?


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Far valere le proprie ragioni è anche un modo di vendicarsi per un torto subito.


È il migliore
direi che forse la vendetta è il ripiego per chi non riesce a far valere le sue ragioni
almeno, per me è stato così


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Certo che ne ho parlato.
> Ma quando sei un figlio di papà che avvalla e protegge e unge, i miei discorsi etici sai quanto venivano presi in considerazione?


Allora dal mio punto di vista non hai fatto una cosa così grave


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Tessa*



Tessa ha detto:


> Ma non solo!
> Comunque mi avete fatto tornare in mente che una volta cedetti anche io.
> Telefonai ai carabinieri per avvisarli che il mio lui dell'epoca non era all'estero a lavorare (è una possibilità che si da a chi non vuole fare l'anno militare, ma devi avere un contratto regolare e lavorare all'estero) e di andare a fargli un controllo a casa. Mi risposero 'Signorina noi andiamo, ma queste cose non si fanno'.
> Mi sono vergognata da morire, di me stessa e del gesto che avevo fatto......


A me questo sembra un gesto di una gravità estrema.Io capisco il vendicarsi,ma far incorrere una persona alla quale si vuol bene o  si è voluto bene in problemi con la legge,e roba che fatico a concepire.
E mi meraviglio anche delle forze dell'ordine che sono andate così....senza prima identificarti,probabile che in paesini del nord dove non hanno nulla da fare,questo sia il loro agire,decisamente discutibile e molto poco professionale.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' stata una storia malata on-off, durata piu' di un decennio.


Ma come hai fatto a rimanere con lui? Questa è una cosa che non capisco... Sarà stata una storia malata. Ma dopo avergli mandato i carabinieri come sei riuscita a tornare con lui... Sarà stato pure una merda ma dopo ci sei tornata. Vabbè...Certe cose le sai solo tu. Senza polemica...


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2016)

*il concetto di Vendetta in un'immagine*


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*

Il gesto è di una meschinità assurda.
Ma secondo me è proprio il classico esempio di quanto è malata questa società.
Il punto è che tessa doveva far capire al suo uomo che non doveva trasgredire la legge,che questo atteggiamento sarebbe stato ostativo per il buon andamento della loro storia,invece no,è andato tutto bene fin quando non hanno litigato,dopo il litigio gli gli manda i carabinieri,salvo poi riprenderselo dopo.....pensa tu....
E ha fatto benissimo?sulla base di quale principio?che va bene truffare lo stato e le leggi se andiamo d'accordo come coppia,dal momento che litighiamo,occhio che son cazzi tuoi?
E complimenti davvero,brunetta mi meraviglio di te...ancora una volta....


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Far valere le proprie ragioni è anche un modo di vendicarsi per un torto subito.


Far valere le proprie ragioni vuol dire affrontare a viso aperto e esplicitare, la vendetta vuol dire tremare senza affrontare direttamente, questo per me, ovviamente


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *E' il tuo carattere.
> Vi sono diverse reazioni a situazioni paragonabili e ognuno ha la sua, e questo non è assolutamente indice di forza o di arrendevolezza.
> Il tradimento è un torto che scatena delle emozioni fortissime e inaspettate e del tutto sganciate dalla razionalità.
> C'è chi per indole tende a introiettarle, chi a proiettarle verso altri bersagli, chi si scatena nella vendetta, chi si dispera e scrive su questo forum, chi cerca conforto con gli amici.
> ...



PERFETTO.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non è mai così.
> Il colpo arriva.
> Se fai un minimo di autocritica lo incassi e lasci correre, se non ce l'hai pianti un casino (vedi Jim, vedi Kid).


Tessa guarda che il casino l'ho fatto non tanto per il tradimento in sè quanto per le modalità con le quali si è consumato E perchè invece di un onesto, sano silenzio mi sono state opposte mille fregnacce senza senso. 
Che poi mi sia lasciato andare a due ceffoni quello è SBAGLIATISSIMO, ma con l'autocritica non c'entra niente.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me questo sembra un gesto di una gravità estrema.Io capisco il vendicarsi,ma far incorrere una persona alla quale si vuol bene o  si è voluto bene in problemi con la legge,e roba che fatico a concepire.
> E mi meraviglio anche delle forze dell'ordine che sono andate così....senza prima identificarti,probabile che in paesini del nord dove non hanno nulla da fare,questo sia il loro agire,decisamente discutibile e molto poco professionale.


Quoto la prima parte.
Sulla seconda come dicevo prima i controlli sono la prassi.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma come hai fatto a rimanere con lui? Questa è una cosa che non capisco... Sarà stata una storia malata. Ma dopo avergli mandato i carabinieri come sei riuscita a tornare con lui... Sarà stato pure una merda ma dopo ci sei tornata. Vabbè...Certe cose le sai solo tu. Senza polemica...


Storia malata.
Oggi me lo domando anche io.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Il gesto è di una meschinità assurda*.
> Ma secondo me è proprio il classico esempio di quanto è malata questa società.
> Il punto è che tessa doveva far capire al suo uomo che non doveva trasgredire la legge,che questo atteggiamento sarebbe stato ostativo per il buon andamento della loro storia,invece no,è andato tutto bene fin quando non hanno litigato,dopo il litigio gli gli manda i carabinieri,salvo poi riprenderselo dopo.....pensa tu....
> E ha fatto benissimo?sulla base di quale principio?che va bene truffare lo stato e le leggi se andiamo d'accordo come coppia,dal momento che litighiamo,occhio che son cazzi tuoi?
> E complimenti davvero,brunetta mi meraviglio di te...ancora una volta....


Si sono d'accordo.
Non ne vado fiera infatti. Me ne vergogno.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si sono d'accordo.
> Non ne vado fiera infatti. Me ne vergogno.


Ma più che altro.. A che serve..?


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma più che altro.. A che serve..?


A niente.
Era questo lo scopo del 3d.


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Far valere le proprie ragioni vuol dire affrontare a viso aperto e esplicitare, la vendetta vuol dire tremare senza affrontare direttamente, questo per me, ovviamente


esatto
:up:


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Far valere le proprie ragioni vuol dire affrontare a viso aperto e esplicitare, la vendetta vuol dire tremare senza affrontare direttamente, questo per me, ovviamente


Questo lo condivido. Un conto è la vendetta subdola, un altro è affrontare l'argomento di petto.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai fatto molto bene, invece.


Ma come, tutto quel pippone a pazzesco perché ha mandato in villeggiatura il banchiere, e mo...


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Far valere le proprie ragioni vuol dire affrontare a viso aperto e esplicitare, la vendetta vuol dire tremare senza affrontare direttamente, questo per me, ovviamente


Ci sono varie forme di vendetta.


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Far valere le proprie ragioni vuol dire affrontare a viso aperto e esplicitare,* la vendetta vuol dire tremare senza affrontare direttamente*, questo per me, ovviamente


non sono d'accordo.. ma 


oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sono varie forme di vendetta.


appunto :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma come, tutto quel pippone a pazzesco perché ha mandato in villeggiatura il *banchiere*, e mo...


bancario!
c'e' un'enorme differenza, cosa che fa fare quei discorsi del cazzo alla gente sui privilegi dei banchieri che nulla hanno a che fare con gli impiegati, spesso bistrattati


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma come, tutto quel pippone a pazzesco perché ha mandato in villeggiatura il banchiere, e mo...


Scusa Jon, ma io non ho mica mandato i carabinieri a casa delle amichette, il paragone non regge.


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma come, tutto quel pippone a pazzesco perché ha mandato in villeggiatura il banchiere, e mo...


ma qualcuno mi può fare un riassunto al volo? che credo essermi persa una storia assurda 

ci vorrebbe uno dei riassunti di Nì...:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sono varie forme di vendetta.


Che ti devo dire oscuro nel mio vocabolario non c'è il Verbo vendicare


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*E mo*



JON ha detto:


> Ma come, tutto quel pippone a pazzesco perché ha mandato in villeggiatura il banchiere, e mo...


E mo sta cosa è stata scritta da tessa,quindi tessa  ha fatto benissimo.....,se scriveva oscuro...na bella morale e calcio al culo.......
Adesso io mi domando e dico:ma qui dentro può funzionare che si giudica chi fa l'azione e non l'azione stessa?
No,adesso seriamente e senza polemica,non abbiamo pià 16 anni,ma possiamo esprimere pareri legati alle persone e non alle azioni delle persone?
E scrivo sta cosa ridendo,perchè son proprio le due persone che avversano le mie reazioni e le mie azioni ,e potrei pure capire da uno come danny o nob,ma io rubo na caramella e mi viene puntato il dito...qui stiamo davvero a livelli non indifferenti e cazzo ha fatto benissimo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma allora non scrivo cazzate,funziona davvero così....e pijamola a ride....:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il gesto è di una meschinità assurda.
> Ma secondo me è proprio il classico esempio di quanto è malata questa società.
> Il punto è che tessa doveva far capire al suo uomo che non doveva trasgredire la legge,che questo atteggiamento sarebbe stato ostativo per il buon andamento della loro storia,invece no,è andato tutto bene fin quando non hanno litigato,dopo il litigio gli gli manda i carabinieri,salvo poi riprenderselo dopo.....pensa tu....
> E ha fatto benissimo?sulla base di quale principio?che va bene truffare lo stato e le leggi se andiamo d'accordo come coppia,dal momento che litighiamo,occhio che son cazzi tuoi?
> E complimenti davvero,brunetta mi meraviglio di te...ancora una volta....


Meglio tardi che mai per denunciare una illegalità.

È noto che i legami affettivi e famigliari fanno percepire come un tradimento nei confronti di compie l'illegalità la denuncia.
Fare rispettare la legge è sempre cosa positiva. O no?


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire oscuro nel mio vocabolario non c'è il Verbo vendicare


Che ti devo dire fiamma ...nel mio si....ed è alla lettera A....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E mo sta cosa è stata scritta da tessa,quindi tessa  ha fatto benissimo.....,se scriveva oscuro...na bella morale e calcio al culo.......
> Adesso io mi domando e dico:ma qui dentro può funzionare che si giudica chi fa l'azione e non l'azione stessa?
> No,adesso seriamente e senza polemica,non oabbiamo pià 16 anni,ma possiamo esprimere pareri legati alle persone e non alle azioni delle persone?
> E scrivo sta cosa ridendo,perchè son proprio le due persone che avversano le mie reazioni e le mie azioni ,e potrei pure capire da uno come danny o nob,ma io rubo na caramella e mi viene puntato il dito...qui stiamo davvero a livelli non indifferenti e cazzo ha fatto benissimo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma allora non scrivo cazzate,funziona davvero così....e pijamola a ride....:rotfl:


Please un riassunto della vicenda di Tessa.. Che non posso leggere tutto da cellulare!


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*E no*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio tardi che mai per denunciare una illegalità.
> 
> È noto che i legami affettivi e famigliari fanno percepire come un tradimento nei confronti di compie l'illegalità la denuncia.
> Fare rispettare la legge è sempre cosa positiva. O no?


E no.Alt.E beati cazzi.
Qui non è meglio tardi che mai ,qui è che sei davvero meschina,te ne freghi della legalità perchè stai con lui,ci litighi e gli mandi i carabinieri?
E no,allora della legalità fin quando ti ha fatto comodo te ne sei fregata....quando c'è stato lo scazzo,ti ricordi che esite la legalità?

E si, noti bene,ma non è che ti ricordi della legalità quando il legame affettivo e familiare si interrompe.
Non so dalle tue parti,qui dalle mie...si chiama "gesto infame"se non peggio.
Si, la legge adrebbe rispettata sempre,da subito,e non quando dobbiamo colpire qualcuno che ci ha fatto un torto,quello non è far rispettare la legge...quello e compiere un gesto infame....che sinceramente qualifica chi lo ha fatto.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Tessa*

Nulla contro di te.Ovviamente.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla contro di te.Ovviamente.


Ovvio.
Comunque ti do ragione.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio tardi che mai per denunciare una illegalità.
> 
> È noto che i legami affettivi e famigliari fanno percepire come un tradimento nei confronti di compie l'illegalità la denuncia.
> Fare rispettare la legge è sempre cosa positiva. O no?


Se la legge fosse l'interesse di Tessa avrebbe prima parlato con lui, gli avrebbe detto che sta facendo la cosa sbbagliata e che se non avrebbe smesso lei sarebbe passata ad azioni legali. Perché così non andava bene. Ma lei non aveva a cuore la legge.... Lei era incazzata con lui perché lui la tradiva e per vendetta personale ha fatto ciò che ha fatto, sapeva che era il suo punto debole e l'ha colpito... Ma poi ci è tornata anche insieme.E che senso ha? E con quale coraggio ci torni(generico) con uno che hai appena denunciato? L'ha detto lei che era un rapporto malato.... E lo era per davvero per entrambi...


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Tessa*



Tessa ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Comunque ti do ragione.


No guarda,sono serio.Non ci siamo simpatici,o meglio non ti sto simpatico,pazienza.Non so per quale motivo,ma qui dentro io non cerco approvazione ne consensi.....nonostante alle mie spale si dica il contrario....
A me ha colpito molto più il parere di brunetta.
Anzi tu hai ammesso che non è stato il massimo.:up:


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Please un riassunto della vicenda di Tessa.. Che non posso leggere tutto da cellulare!


Ho fatto una telefonata ai carabinieri per sollecitare un controllo a casa mio fidanzato.
Fruiva di un'agevolazione per saltare il militare in cambio di un anno professionale all'estero.
Si era fatto fare un contratto fittizio a Londra da un amico del padre e non faceva né il militare né l'anno professionale.
ps i controlli erano di prassi comunque perché questo andazzo era diffuso....


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Se la legge fosse l'interesse di Tessa avrebbe prima parlato con lui, gli avrebbe detto che sta facendo la cosa sbbagliata e che se non avrebbe smesso lei sarebbe passata ad azioni legali. Perché così non andava bene. Ma lei non aveva a cuore la legge.... Lei era incazzata con lui perché lui la tradiva e per vendetta personale ha fatto ciò che ha fatto, sapeva che era il suo punto debole e l'ha colpito... Ma poi ci è tornata anche insieme.E che senso ha? E con quale coraggio ci torni(generico) con uno che hai appena denunciato? L'ha detto lei che era un rapporto malato.... E lo era per davvero per entrambi...


Sono d'accordo su ogni cosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire fiamma ...nel mio si....ed è alla lettera A....:rotfl::rotfl:


Alla lettera A C'è AMARE


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla lettera A C'è AMARE


Cazzo hai capito i miei problemi?:rotfl:ho il vocabolario all'incontrario?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no.Alt.E beati cazzi.
> Qui non è meglio tardi che mai ,qui è che sei davvero meschina,te ne freghi della legalità perchè stai con lui,ci litighi e gli mandi i carabinieri?
> E no,allora della legalità fin quando ti ha fatto comodo te ne sei fregata....quando c'è stato lo scazzo,ti ricordi che esite la legalità?
> 
> ...


Io credevo che il termine infame fosse usato solo tra le associazioni di stampo mafioso, o anche complicità di tipo politico (brigatisti) che si pongono in posizione antagonista rispetto allo Stato.
Quando c'è chi, facente di questi gruppi, decide di denunciare viene chiamato collaboratore di giustizia da parte dello Stato. Le motivazioni nobili, pentimento, o vendetta o di timore della pena esulano dalla valutazione dei magistrati.
Certamente chi, come Tessa, non ha denunciato prima ha commesso un errore prima, essendo a conoscenza di un reato, non denunciando. Non ha certo sbagliato dopo, quando allentato il legame, è stata in grado di farlo.
Però è vero che ad esempio Buscetta è stato definito infame, non credo da Falcone.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ho fatto una telefonata ai carabinieri per sollecitare un controllo a casa mio fidanzato.
> Fruiva di un'agevolazione per saltare il militare in cambio di un anno professionale all'estero.
> Si era fatto fare un contratto fittizio a Londra da un amico del padre e non faceva né il militare né l'anno professionale.
> ps i controlli erano di prassi comunque perché questo andazzo era diffuso....


Se fosse stato amorevole e fedele lo avresti fatto?


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credevo che il termine infame fosse usato solo tra le associazioni di stampo mafioso, o anche complicità di tipo politico (brigatisti) che si pongono in posizione antagonista rispetto allo Stato.
> Quando c'è chi, facente di questi gruppi, decide di denunciare viene chiamato collaboratore di giustizia da parte dello Stato. Le motivazioni nobili, pentimento, o vendetta o di timore della pena esulano dalla valutazione dei magistrati.
> Certamente chi, come Tessa, non ha denunciato prima ha commesso un errore prima, essendo a conoscenza di un reato, non denunciando. Non ha certo sbagliato dopo, quando allentato il legame, è stata in grado di farlo.
> Però è vero che ad esempio Buscetta è stato definito infame, non credo da Falcone.


No,credevi male.Dalle mie parti dicesi gesto infame.
Sul resto ha sbagliato prima e dopo.Capisco il prima,non capisco il dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se la legge fosse l'interesse di Tessa avrebbe prima parlato con lui, gli avrebbe detto che sta facendo la cosa sbbagliata e che se non avrebbe smesso lei sarebbe passata ad azioni legali. Perché così non andava bene. Ma lei non aveva a cuore la legge.... Lei era incazzata con lui perché lui la tradiva e per vendetta personale ha fatto ciò che ha fatto, sapeva che era il suo punto debole e l'ha colpito... Ma poi ci è tornata anche insieme.E che senso ha? E con quale coraggio ci torni(generico) con uno che hai appena denunciato? L'ha detto lei che era un rapporto malato.... E lo era per davvero per entrambi...


Il rapporto malato o le sue incoerenze sentimentali non vanno a cambiare il fatto che denunciare un reato è cosa corretta.

Vedo che è diffuso dare priorità ai rapporti affettivi, rispetto a quelli legali.
Chi la pensa cosi avrebbe rapito Socrate e l'avrebbe portato via da Atene. Ma Socrate ha messo la legge addirittura sopra la sua vita.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se fosse stato amorevole e fedele lo avresti fatto?


No sinceramente, non credo.
Ripeto era una storia malata.
Nel mio retropensiero speravo che lo spedissero a Londra dove doveva stare e di liberarmi di questa ossessione.
Comunque il fatto che fosse così impunito mentre altri coetanei  si facevano il mazzo al militare era una cosa che mi mandava ai pazzi.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su ogni cosa.


Avrei voluto darti un verde al post in cui scrivevi che era stato un gesto meschino ma non ce l'avevo. Verde virtuale comunque ed hai ragione:up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Allora la madre che denuncia il figlio drogato e spacciatore è infame?


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il rapporto malato o le sue incoerenze sentimentali non vanno a cambiare il fatto che denunciare un reato è cosa corretta.
> 
> Vedo che è diffuso dare priorità ai rapporti affettivi, rispetto a quelli legali.
> Chi la pensa cosi avrebbe rapito Socrate e l'avrebbe portato via da Atene. Ma Socrate ha messo la legge addirittura sopra la sua vita.


Per me se si tiene la legge la si mette al di sopra di tutto sempre e non solo quando ci si incazza per i cavoli propri e la si usa come pretesto. Socrate era anche un gran bel traditore comunque...


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora la madre che denuncia il figlio drogato e spacciatore è infame?


C'è di mezzo lo stesso fine.
E' una disperata richiesta di aiuto per farsi aiutare ad affrontare un problema perché da solo non ce la fai.


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora la madre che denuncia il figlio drogato e spacciatore è infame?


non hai colto la sfumatura del discorso..

la madre che denuncia il figlio drogato e spacciatore non è affatto infame.

la madre che NON denuncia il figlio drogato e spacciatore per affetto ma poi quando il figlio le ruba i soldi dal portafoglio lo denuncia perchè le ha fatto un torto sì.

cioè mio marito non paga le tasse e va tutto bene, coi soldi risparmiati mi ci porta a cena oh yeah,  poi scopro che c'ha l'amante e lo denuncio a equitalia? eh no. allora o la legalità conta sempre o non conta.

ovviamente non parlo di Tessa, che ha ribadito di aver compiuto un gesto non corretto e che comunque quello che faceva il suo ex la mandava ai pazzi.


edit: chiaramente quoto Oscuro ed Eratò in tutto il discorso.


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo che la reazione debba essere contestualizzata.Dipende da chi ti fa un torto e dal torto.Non si può sempre lasciar correre e far finta di nulla,ne si può reagire con il bazooka ogni volta.
> Ognuno ha un suo metro,io ritengo che chi lascia sempre correre e guarda oltre non ha il coraggio e lo spessore di affrontare situazioni e persone.Alla lunga poi i nodi vengono al pettine con gli interessi.L'errore che spesso si commette è giuidicare l'operato altrui senza sapere e applicando il nostro metro......


Quoto tutto!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo hai capito i miei problemi?:rotfl:ho il vocabolario all'incontrario?


:rotfl: sei un incompreso


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> bancario!
> c'e' un'enorme differenza, cosa che fa fare quei discorsi del cazzo alla gente sui privilegi dei banchieri che nulla hanno a che fare con gli impiegati, spesso bistrattati


ho saputo che è stato declassato.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non hai colto la sfumatura del discorso..
> 
> la madre che denuncia il figlio drogato e spacciatore non è affatto infame.
> 
> ...


Bravissima:up:Esempio perfetto.


----------



## ivanl (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> ho saputo che è stato declassato.


non lo era neanche prima; anzi, se davvero e' un PF classico, non e' neanche dipendente di banca, e' un libero professionista a contratto


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bravissima:up:Esempio perfetto.


anche perchè insomma un conto è pentirsi o appunto, la madre che si tormenta perchè non riesce a decidere di denunciare il figlio spacciatore, dilaniata tra il senso di giustizia e l'amore per il figlio, un conto è che ci ricordiamo che esiste la legge solo quando ci fa comodo.

in piccolo: come chi parcheggia nei posti riservati agli invalidi con il permesso che gli è stato dato perchè la macchina è intestata a nonna - e loro usano l'auto per i comodi propri - e poi se trova il tizio in doppia fila chiama la municipale.. eccerto


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Va bene.
Ho aperto un 3d sull'inutilità della vendetta ed è andata a finire che sono stata massacrata.
Ho portato quell'esempio proprio per dimostrare cosa non si deve fare.
Certo che la cosa migliore sarebbe stata quella di allontanarmi da quella situazione.
Questo lo posso dire oggi a distanza di decenni. Avevo 20 anni. Per fortuna si cresce.....


----------



## brenin (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me questo sembra un gesto di una gravità estrema.Io capisco il vendicarsi,ma far incorrere una persona alla quale si vuol bene o  si è voluto bene in problemi con la legge,e roba che fatico a concepire.
> E mi meraviglio anche delle forze dell'ordine che sono andate così....senza prima identificarti,*probabile che in paesini del nord dove non hanno nulla da fare*,questo sia il loro agire,decisamente discutibile e molto poco professionale.


Nord,sud, e via dicendo..... siamo tutti - volente o nolente - sulla stessa barca.... uscita infelice a mio avviso sotto più punti di vista.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> anche perchè insomma un conto è pentirsi o appunto, la madre che si tormenta perchè non riesce a decidere di denunciare il figlio spacciatore, dilaniata tra il senso di giustizia e l'amore per il figlio, un conto è che ci ricordiamo che esiste la legge solo quando ci fa comodo.
> 
> in piccolo: come chi parcheggia nei posti riservati agli invalidi con il permesso che gli è stato dato perchè la macchina è intestata a nonna - e loro usano l'auto per i comodi propri - e poi se trova il tizio in doppia fila chiama la municipale.. eccerto


certamente non si devono compiere atti illegali. Gli atti illegali dovrebbero essere denunciati.

Chi denuncia atti illegali viene considerato negativamente da parte del denunciato.
Può essere. In alcuni ambienti è ciò che ci si aspetta. Addirittura negli ambienti criminali questo viene punito con la morte. Per questo esistono i programmi per la protezione dei testimoni e dei collaboratori di giustizia.
Evidentemente sono strana io a non considerare prioritario il legame, ma solo un'attenuante, umanamente comprensibile, per non denunciare un reato.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*SI....*



oscuro ha detto:


> E mo sta cosa è stata scritta da tessa,quindi tessa  ha fatto benissimo.....,se scriveva oscuro...na bella morale e calcio al culo.......
> Adesso io mi domando e dico:ma qui dentro onare che si giudica chi fa l'azione e non l'azione stes
> No,adesso iamente e senza polemica,non abbiamo pià 16 anni,ma possiamo esprimere pareri legati alle persone e non alle azioni delle persone?
> E scrivo sta cosa ridendo,perchè son proprio le due persone che avversano le mie reazioni e le mie azioni ,e potrei pure capire da uno come danny o nob,ma io rubo na caramella e mi viene puntato il dito...qui stiamo davvero a livelli non indifferenti e cazzo ha fatto benissimo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma allora non scrivo cazzate,funziona davvero così....e pijamola a ride....:rotfl:


... è così e sempre sarà così .... ci vorrebbe una bella PECORA .... solo APPECORA la verità viene fuori, e le parole valgono indipendente da chi le dice ... la PECORA non mente .... la PECORA non fa differenze ... la PECORA valuta tutti oggettivamente per ciò che dicono e per  per cosa sanno fare .... APPECORA


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Banshee ha detto:


> io dopo le prima mani addosso sono rimasta, purtroppo) gl ho tagliato in tante striscioline la maglietta della nike sua preferita. poi l'ho messe nel cassetto delle pezze. c'ho pure pulito casa e non se ne è mai accorto.
> 
> :up:


.... ma come sei vendicativa .... uno ti mette le mani addosso e tu fai della sua magliettina preferita tante striscioline ... sei crudele ... non ti facevo così ... 

... dai Ban ... di cosa parliamo ... e poi non se ne accorto ... ma cosa vuoi che gliene importi di una maglietta, avrà pensato di averla lasciata da qualche parte o che si è strappata in lavatrice ...

.... però .... tanta crudeltà in una donna sola .... tu mi spaventi



oscuro ha detto:


> E no.Alt.E beati cazzi.
> Qui non è meglio tardi che mai ,qui è che sei davvero meschina,te ne freghi della legalità perchè stai con lui,ci litighi e gli mandi i carabinieri?
> E no,allora della legalità fin quando ti ha fatto comodo te ne sei fregata....quando c'è stato lo scazzo,ti ricordi che esite la legalità?
> 
> ...


Quoto.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora la madre che denuncia il figlio drogato e spacciatore è infame?


... si se lo fa per vendetta o per proprio tornaconto ... intendendo per tornaconto non l'ideale di Stato perfetto



Eratò ha detto:


> Se la legge fosse l'interesse di Tessa avrebbe prima parlato con lui, gli avrebbe detto che sta facendo la cosa sbbagliata e che se non avrebbe smesso lei sarebbe passata ad azioni legali. Perché così non andava bene. Ma lei non aveva a cuore la legge.... Lei era incazzata con lui perché lui la tradiva e per vendetta personale ha fatto ciò che ha fatto, sapeva che era il suo punto debole e l'ha colpito... Ma poi ci è tornata anche insieme.E che senso ha? E con quale coraggio ci torni(generico) con uno che hai appena denunciato? L'ha detto lei che era un rapporto malato.... E lo era per davvero per entrambi...


QUOTO



banshee ha detto:


> non hai colto la sfumatura del discorso..
> 
> la madre che denuncia il figlio drogato e spacciatore non è affatto infame.
> 
> ...


... E VISTO CHE AVEVO LETTO PRIMA LORO .... QUOTO BAN


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2016)

Non riesco a capire la vendetta, non mi appartiene... 
Tante volte avrei voluto, in varie occasioni, amore e amicizia, ma non ci sono mai riuscita. 
Al massimo, tra enormi difficoltà, ho affrontato e basta.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non hai colto la sfumatura del discorso..
> 
> la madre che denuncia il figlio drogato e spacciatore non è affatto infame.
> 
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Brenin*



brenin ha detto:


> Nord,sud, e via dicendo..... siamo tutti - volente o nolente - sulla stessa barca.... uscita infelice a mio avviso sotto più punti di vista.


E perchè mai?Non è vero che siamo sulla stessa barca,è semplicistico e populista.
Scusa se mi permetto,ma le sollecitazioni che hanno gli operatori delle forze dell'ordine a roma non sono le stesse che hanno a casalpusterlengo,e quelli che stanno a casalpusterlengo non hanno le stesse problematiche di chi sta a locri.
Non stiamo sulla stessa barca,proprio per nulla.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Avrei voluto darti un verde al post in cui scrivevi che era stato un gesto meschino ma non ce l'avevo. Verde virtuale comunque ed hai ragione:up:


Vabbè può capitare,non crucciarti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:di essere d'accordo con me...:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè può capitare,non crucciarti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:di essere d'accordo con me...:rotfl:


Noooo... tanto, verde in più verde in meno, la vita va avanti lo stesso...


----------



## brenin (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E perchè mai?Non è vero che siamo sulla stessa barca,è semplicistico e populista.
> Scusa se mi permetto,ma le sollecitazioni che hanno gli operatori delle forze dell'ordine a roma non sono le stesse che hanno a casalpusterlengo,e quelli che stanno a casalpusterlengo non hanno le stesse problematiche di chi sta a locri.
> Non stiamo sulla stessa barca,proprio per nulla.


Verissimo se mi parli di diverse problematiche, ma anche nei nostri piccoli paesi la microcriminalità ( e non solo ) esiste,come esistono e sono in crescita esponenziale i reati contro il patrimonio ( ad esempio ), escludo la droga perchè quella oramai non fa più testo a livello "geografico". Nella nostra provincia hanno appena fatto una retata di 23 affiliati alla 'ndrangheta... parlando di sollecitazioni: i carabinieri che coprono la nostra zona ( 6 comuni per ca. 30.000 abitanti ) sono 5 e non abbiamo commissariati di P.S. Fatte le debite proporzioni,cosa cambia ?


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> .... ma come sei vendicativa .... uno ti mette le mani addosso e tu fai della sua magliettina preferita tante striscioline ... sei crudele ... non ti facevo così ...
> 
> ... dai Ban ... di cosa parliamo ... e poi non se ne accorto ... ma cosa vuoi che gliene importi di una maglietta, avrà pensato di averla lasciata da qualche parte o che si è strappata in lavatrice ...
> 
> ...


mai detto di essere crudele, io mi vanto e stravanto di essere una brava persona, gentile e rispettosa. al contrario mi fanno un po' sorridere le persone che si vantano di essere "kattive", perchè sai kattivello = maliziosetto = chissà che c'è sotto uuuuh mamma mia quanta porcosità :rotfl::rotfl:

stavamo raccontando dei dispetti con Ecate, per quanto riguarda quello che ho vissuto e passato con il mio ex violento è tutta un'altra storia e non c'è molto da ridere o da sfottere.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mah...
Dicono che la vendetta sia un piatto da servire freddo.
Ma quando è freddo se ne ha ancora voglia?
Io no.
E ora mi stacco dal caso che ho letto sopra, e generalizzo. 

Ecco... io - in generale - capisco di più chi a caldo fa una denuncia (salvo poi magari anche pentirsene), piuttosto che chi - a freddo - serve una vendetta.

E che fare una denuncia mossi esclusivamente da vendetta sia una cosa da non suscitare negli altri simpatie, ci sta. Personalmente però non biasimo chi denuncia qualcuno che sta facendo una cosa contro la legge, fosse solo per vendetta. Perché chi sbaglia sta comunque dall'altra parte, a prescindere.


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se la legge fosse l'interesse di Tessa avrebbe prima parlato con lui, gli avrebbe detto che sta facendo la cosa sbbagliata e che se non avrebbe smesso lei sarebbe passata ad azioni legali. Perché così non andava bene. Ma lei non aveva a cuore la legge.... Lei era incazzata con lui perché lui la tradiva e per vendetta personale ha fatto ciò che ha fatto, sapeva che era il suo punto debole e l'ha colpito... Ma poi ci è tornata anche insieme.E che senso ha? E con quale coraggio ci torni(generico) con uno che hai appena denunciato? L'ha detto lei che era un rapporto malato.... E lo era per davvero per entrambi...


Era quello che avevo detto pure  io!!!


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mai detto di essere crudele, *io mi vanto e stravanto di essere una brava persona, gentile e rispettosa.* *al contrario mi fanno un po' sorridere le persone che si vantano di essere "kattive", perchè sai kattivello = maliziosetto = chissà che c'è sotto uuuuh mamma mia quanta porcosità* :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> stavamo raccontando dei dispetti con Ecate, per quanto riguarda quello che ho vissuto e passato con il mio ex violento è tutta un'altra storia e non c'è molto da ridere o da sfottere.


:up::up::up:


----------



## banshee (24 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


alfin tornasti, o consorte


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Noooo... tanto, verde in più verde in meno, la vita va avanti lo stesso...


Dai che scherzavo....:up:


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che scherzavo....:up:


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Dai*



brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo se mi parli di diverse problematiche, ma anche nei nostri piccoli paesi la microcriminalità ( e non solo ) esiste,come esistono e sono in crescita esponenziale i reati contro il patrimonio ( ad esempio ), escludo la droga perchè quella oramai non fa più testo a livello "geografico". Nella nostra provincia hanno appena fatto una retata di 23 affiliati alla 'ndrangheta... parlando di sollecitazioni: i carabinieri che coprono la nostra zona ( 6 comuni per ca. 30.000 abitanti ) sono 5 e non abbiamo commissariati di P.S. Fatte le debite proporzioni,cosa cambia ?


Brenin,ok una retata....sai quante retate fanno a roma nel solo quartiere di tor bella monaca?hai idee dei problemi di ordine pubblico di una città come roma?stadio,manifestazioni,criminalità,microcriminalità,non ti faccio l'elenco...siamo 5 milioni di abitanti....con tutto il rispetto,il criminale dell'est viene a roma...o va a rho a delinquere?A rho una comunità di romeni non passa inosservata,a roma ti perdi nella massa....!A mio avviso paragonare le due realtà non è possibile.
Fa una bella differenza lavorare a ferrara o a roma....per le forze dell'ordine.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Dai*



Tessa ha detto:


> Va bene.
> Ho aperto un 3d sull'inutilità della vendetta ed è andata a finire che sono stata massacrata.
> Ho portato quell'esempio proprio per dimostrare cosa non si deve fare.
> Certo che la cosa migliore sarebbe stata quella di allontanarmi da quella situazione.
> Questo lo posso dire oggi a distanza di decenni. Avevo 20 anni. Per fortuna si cresce.....


Non era mia intenzione,ho solo scritto che la tua azione mi è sembrata infame.Io non massacro nessuno senza conoscere....!


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> alfin tornasti, o consorte


purtroppo ultimamente ho pochissimo tempo per partecipare, ma la mia signora moglie è sempre nei miei pensieri


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*SI....*



banshee ha detto:


> mai detto di essere crudele, io mi vanto e stravanto di essere una brava persona, gentile e rispettosa. al contrario mi fanno un po' sorridere le persone che si vantano di essere "kattive", perchè sai kattivello = maliziosetto = chissà che c'è sotto uuuuh mamma mia quanta porcosità :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> stavamo raccontando dei dispetti con Ecate, per quanto riguarda quello che ho vissuto e passato con il mio ex violento è tutta un'altra storia e non c'è molto da ridere o da sfottere.


... scherzavo sulla cattiveria non mi permetterei mai di scherzare su di te e sul tuo passato.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*SI ...*



			
				F ha detto:
			
		

> Mah...
> Dicono che la vendetta sia un piatto da servire freddo.
> Ma quando è freddo se ne ha ancora voglia?
> Io no.
> ...


... solidarietà femminile ... ci sta ... Pazzesco per aver fatto una cosa simile ha rischiato il linciaggio


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... *solidarietà femminile *... ci sta ... Pazzesco per aver fatto una cosa simile ha rischiato il linciaggio


Ci starà pure la solidarietà femminile, ma in questo caso proprio not in my name 

Io intendevo solo dire quel che ho spiegato, e cioè che personalmente - e in linea generale - empatizzo di più con chi fa una cazzata a caldo (quale può essere una denuncia) piuttosto che con chi, a freddo, medita vendette.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Foglia*



Foglia ha detto:


> Ci starà pure la solidarietà femminile, ma in questo caso proprio not in my name
> 
> Io intendevo solo dire quel che ho spiegato, e cioè che personalmente - e in linea generale - empatizzo di più con chi fa una cazzata a caldo (quale può essere una denuncia) piuttosto che con chi, a freddo, medita vendette.


Chiamarla cazzata a me sembra decisamente riduttivo,creare per VENDETTA,un problema di natura penale ad una persona alla quale si è voluto bene o si vuol ancora bene e tutt'altro che una cazzata....!
Magari a freddo pesi meglio il tutto e la vendetta è mitigata da un atteggiamento più lucido.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2016)

Hai ragione. cazzata è riduttivo.

Però considera (da avvocato te lo posso confermare) che il "problema di natura penale" si risolve in ben poco.

E quanto al resto, non mi pare sia stata fatta una "tirata" ad un innocente.

Perciò magari "cazzata" è poco, ma non lo so neanche.... ognuno poi ha la propria scala valori .

Tacendo il fatto che ogni contesto in cui accade una cosa è in grado di influenzare la sua gravità in quella scala.

Comunque era un discorso (ed un paragone con altri tipi di vendetta) che facevo un po' in generale. Come tale sempre un po' riduttivo, e questo te lo passo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Foglia*



Foglia ha detto:


> Hai ragione. cazzata è riduttivo.
> 
> Però considera (da avvocato te lo posso confermare) che il "problema di natura penale" si risolve in ben poco.
> 
> ...


Sai foglia il vero problema qual'è?
E mi ci metto dentro anche io OVVIAMENTE,che quando le cose finiscono,o quando succede un litigio per quanto grave e grande possa essere,non dovremmo mai dimenticare che dall'altra parte c'è una PERSONA alla quale abbiam voluto bene,anche se ci ha deluso,anche se ci ha tradito,a quel punto meglio sparire nel nulla,che vendicarsi....


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2016)

Se e' solo per quello ci sono situazioni in cui vorresti SOLO sparire. Che della vendetta e pure della ragione non ti frega più niente.

Buona serata a te e a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se e' solo per quello ci sono situazioni in cui vorresti SOLO sparire. Che della vendetta e pure della ragione non ti frega più niente.
> 
> Buona serata a te e a tutti


Come si diceva altrove, privare l'altro della propria presenza è già una vendetta, per chi sufficientemente presuntuoso come me.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora la madre che denuncia il figlio drogato e spacciatore è infame?


Se lo fa solo quando il figlio la minaccia e la deruba si.
E comunque scusami ma il tuo rilievo non ha pregio : in questo caso giustifichi Tessa perchè avrebbe compiuto un gesto rispettoso della legge infischiandotene del fatto che la stessa lo sapeva ben prima, e che - guarda caso - tutto quest'impeto legalitario le è venuto fuori in costanza di tradimento, non prima. Magari prima era pure contenta che il compagno risiedesse effettivamente nel suo stesso comune, o comunque non a Londra. 
Mi ricorda la storia di una signora sposata con un uomo ricchissimo che, caduto in disgrazia per vicende giudiziarie, ha pensato bene di mollare nel momento peggiore della sua vita. Finchè c'erano yacht e gioielli la signora mica se ne faceva di problemi.
E ancora : se giudichi positivamente il gesto di Tessa (che è una vendetta pura e semplice), perchè viceversa condanni quella di Pazzesco ? Modalità differenti ? Ognuno ha la sua.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se lo fa solo quando il figlio la minaccia e la deruba si.
> E comunque scusami ma il tuo rilievo non ha pregio : in questo caso giustifichi Tessa perchè avrebbe compiuto un gesto rispettoso della legge infischiandotene del fatto che la stessa lo sapeva ben prima, e che - guarda caso - tutto quest'impeto legalitario le è venuto fuori in costanza di tradimento, non prima. Magari prima era pure contenta che il compagno risiedesse effettivamente nel suo stesso comune, o comunque non a Londra.
> Mi ricorda la storia di una signora sposata con un uomo ricchissimo che, caduto in disgrazia per vicende giudiziarie, ha pensato bene di mollare nel momento peggiore della sua vita. Finchè c'erano yacht e gioielli la signora mica se ne faceva di problemi.
> E ancora : se giudichi positivamente il gesto di Tessa (che è una vendetta pura e semplice), perché viceversa condanni quella di Pazzesco ? Modalità differenti ? Ognuno ha la sua.


A me sembra semplice da capire che Tessa ha sbagliato prima quando non gli ha imposto la legalità.

Mi fa ridere però questo anelito di fedeltà che assomiglia a omertà e complicità.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra semplice da capire che Tessa ha sbagliato prima quando non gli ha imposto la legalità.
> 
> Mi fa ridere però questo anelito di fedeltà che assomiglia a omertà e complicità.


Omertosa e complice è stata Tessa fino a quando andava tutto bene ed era di suo gradimento. Quando le son girate le scatole si è ricordata dello Stato però....Era giovane e vabbe ma a sostenere che l'abbia denunciato per amor della legalità scusa ma non regge eh?


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra semplice da capire che Tessa ha sbagliato prima quando non gli ha imposto la legalità.
> 
> Mi fa ridere però questo anelito di fedeltà che assomiglia a omertà e complicità.


L'omertà e la complicità c'erano già PRIMA della denuncia presentata in costanza di tradimento, ovvio.
E' che sorprende l'improvviso anelito giustizialista, tutto qui. E' molto molto sospetto.
P.S. : per me poteva vendicarsi in tanti altri modi, ma nascondersi dietro il cappello di una legalità scoperta troppo tardi fa sorridere....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Omertosa e complice è stata Tessa fino a quando andava tutto bene ed era di suo gradimento. Quando le son girate le scatole si è ricordata dello Stato però....Era giovane e vabbe ma a sostenere che l'abbia denunciato per amor della legalità scusa ma non regge eh?


Ma io non valuto le motivazioni, bensì l'azione.
E sono piuttosto sconcertata dal constatare che al primo posto vengano messi i legami personali.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non valuto le motivazioni, bensì l'azione.
> E sono piuttosto sconcertata dal constatare che al primo posto vengano messi i legami personali.


L'azione scatta in costanza di tradimento, quindi la MOTIVAZIONE sottintesa non è assolutamente sincera.
L'unica operazione corretta sarebbe stato denunciarlo PRIMA, non una volta scoperto il tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'azione scatta in costanza di tradimento, quindi la MOTIVAZIONE sottintesa non è assolutamente sincera.
> L'unica operazione corretta sarebbe stato denunciarlo PRIMA, non una volta scoperto il tradimento.



Devo scrivere altre volte che non mi riferivo alla motivazione?
La motivazione è la vendetta. Forse si capisce anche dal titolo del thread.
Come vendetta è l'unica che è per me accettabile perché riporta nella legalità. Cosa che poi nemmeno ha funzionato.
Io non mi sono mai vendicata e non sono mai stata a conoscenza di una illegalità, che avrei fatto in modo di evitare anche in costanza di relazione.
Diciamo che il taglio della maglietta di Ban mi ha fatto sorridere. Cosa minima del tutto sproporzionata nella sua vicenda.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non valuto le motivazioni, bensì l'azione.
> E sono piuttosto sconcertata dal constatare che al primo posto vengano messi i legami personali.


Tessa ha fatto anche questo... Ha messo al primo posto i legami personali fino a quando questi erano soddisfacenti   e non ha pensato allo Stato ma quando ha capito che lui non si comportava bene se ne fregata ed ha usato la legge per punirlo... Perché lo scopo non era il ristabilire la legge, portare lui sulla retta via o evitare che lo Stato venisse fregato ma che lei, ferita e arrabbiata, lo potesse punire vendicandosi.Era lei al centro e non lo Stato. A parte che lo Stato lo stava fregando pure lei standosene zitta fin dal inizio....E aggiungo che tutto questo discorso non ci sarebbe neanche stato se lei non avesse aggiunto anche la difesa dello Stato come motivazione invece di parlare solo di vendetta.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiate pietà di me.
Vedo che non sono in grado di spiegare.
Forse perché io non riesco a identificarmi con chi commette illegalità, né con chi le avalla con il silenzio.
Quindi per me l'unica cosa buona è il rientro nella legalità.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiate pietà di me.
> Vedo che non sono in grado di spiegare.
> Forse perché io non riesco a identificarmi con chi commette illegalità, né con chi le avalla con il silenzio.
> Quindi per me l'unica cosa buona è il rientro nella legalità.


Mentre noi si? Amen


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mentre noi si? Amen


Non lo so.
Non capisco l'accanimento. Poi nei miei confronti, non nei confronti di Tessa.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Non capisco l'accanimento. Poi nei miei confronti, non nei confronti di Tessa.


Si sta solo discutendgni medaglia ha sempre due facce. Nessun accanimento. E perché accanirsi su Tessa poi? Lei stessa ha ammesso che se ne vergogna... Era giovane e poi è passato.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Non capisco l'accanimento. Poi nei miei confronti, non nei confronti di Tessa.


Brunetta,non è che uno si accanisce,non ci entra in tasca nulla,ma sei troppo intelligente per non capire che stai sostenendo qualcosa di insostenibile.
Qui la legalità non c'entra nulla,qui c'è il gesto di una donna tradita che per vendicarsi commette un gesto di una meschinità inaccettabile.
Io non mi sposerei mai una ladra,dal momento che mi ci sposo non è che la denuncio quando scopro che mi ha fatto cornuto,in nome delle legalità di stato!Non regge,sarei scorretto due volte.La prima verso me stesso,che mi metto vicino una donna con valori distanti dai miei,la seconda verso di lei che fin quando mi ha fatto comodo mi son girato dall'altra parte,dopo il suo tradimento la metto nei guai....
A brunè,ma se al posto di tessa ci fossi stato io...avresti scritto che avrei fatto benissimo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io non credo proprio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brunetta,non è che uno si accanisce,non ci entra in tasca nulla,ma sei troppo intelligente per non capire che stai sostenendo qualcosa di insostenibile.
> Qui la legalità non c'entra nulla,qui c'è il gesto di una donna tradita che per vendicarsi commette un gesto di una meschinità inaccettabile.
> Io non mi sposerei mai una ladra,dal momento che mi ci sposo non è che la denuncio quando scopro che mi ha fatto cornuto,in nome delle legalità di stato!Non regge,sarei scorretto due volte.La prima verso me stesso,che mi metto vicino una donna con valori distanti dai miei,la seconda verso di lei che fin quando mi ha fatto comodo mi son girato dall'altra parte,dopo il suo tradimento la metto nei guai....
> A brunè,ma se al posto di tessa ci fossi stato io...avresti scritto che avrei fatto benissimo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io non credo proprio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma se ho citato Buscetta! Buscetta ha fatto benissimo. Dubito che abbia avuto motivazione nobili.

La motivazione non nobile non fa diventare di per sé negativo un atto di legalità.
Non accade il contrario.
Resta che la vendetta fa male a chi la compie.
E avrei detto lo stesso a te.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se ho citato Buscetta! Buscetta ha fatto benissimo. Dubito che abbia avuto motivazione nobili.
> 
> La motivazione non nobile non fa diventare di per sé negativo un atto di legalità.
> Non accade il contrario.
> ...


Brunetta resisti!!! Oggi tocca a te!
Non mollare!!!
Non fargli sentire l odore del sangue!!
Resisti!!


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se ho citato Buscetta! Buscetta ha fatto benissimo. Dubito che abbia avuto motivazione nobili.
> 
> La motivazione non nobile non fa diventare di per sé negativo un atto di legalità.
> Non accade il contrario.
> ...


La vendetta è il prodotto di uno stato di sofferenza già in essere. Ma non credo che si possa definire sempre del tutto negativa. Perché se per vendetta intendiamo l'atto puramente sleale di un azione che serve solo a procurare danni, allora hai ragione. A volte invece bisogna prendere il toro per le corna e fare quello che una situazione richiede di fare.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*SI...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se lo fa solo quando il figlio la minaccia e la deruba si.
> E comunque scusami ma il tuo rilievo non ha pregio : in questo caso giustifichi Tessa perchè avrebbe compiuto un gesto rispettoso della legge infischiandotene del fatto che la stessa lo sapeva ben prima, e che - guarda caso - tutto quest'impeto legalitario le è venuto fuori in costanza di tradimento, non prima. Magari prima era pure contenta che il compagno risiedesse effettivamente nel suo stesso comune, o comunque non a Londra.
> Mi ricorda la storia di una signora sposata con un uomo ricchissimo che, caduto in disgrazia per vicende giudiziarie, ha pensato bene di mollare nel momento peggiore della sua vita. Finchè c'erano yacht e gioielli la signora mica se ne faceva di problemi.
> E ancora : se giudichi positivamente il gesto di Tessa (che è una vendetta pura e semplice), perchè viceversa condanni quella di Pazzesco ? Modalità differenti ? Ognuno ha la sua.


... forse perché una è donna e l'altro è uomo?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brunetta resisti!!! Oggi tocca a te!
> Non mollare!!!
> Non fargli sentire l odore del sangue!!
> Resisti!!


Non mi arrenderò mai!
In realtà mi sono già arresa.:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... forse perché una è donna e l'altro è uomo?


Ma che fesseria!

Oltretutto uno si è vendicato con l'amante della moglie, l'altra con il traditore.
Quindi nel primo caso avrei difeso un uomo? 
Ma come si fa a usare argomenti del genere?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Brunetta ...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che fesseria!
> 
> Oltretutto uno si è vendicato con l'amante della moglie, l'altra con il traditore.
> Quindi nel primo caso avrei difeso un uomo?
> Ma come si fa a usare argomenti del genere?


Il significato e un altro. In questo forum, come fatto notare anche da altri, si quota spesso la persona e non il contenuto.

Tu quoti Tessa che è una donna e dai contro a Pazzesco per aver fatto una cosa simile, perché è un uomo.

Ed è molto di basso livello, anche se purtroppo di uso comune, definire fesseria una cosa che non si è capita.

Se proprio non ce la fai a non sminuire cosa dice una persona, almeno prima cerca di capire.

Ma come spesso accade, senza aver capito cosa ho detto, hai deciso che è una fesseria ... ovviamente in quanto detta da me e non da qualche tua persona amica.


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Il significato e un altro. In questo forum, come fatto notare anche da altri, si quota spesso la persona e non il contenuto.
> 
> Tu quoti Tessa che è una donna e dai contro a Pazzesco per aver fatto una cosa simile, perché è un uomo.
> 
> ...


Ma Anonimo ragiona. 
Tu come tanti altri che sono partiti per la tangente. 
Posto che non mi vanto per quello che ho fatto, ma qui non basta ribadirlo, mi sono vendicata contro il traditore non contro l'amante. E' una differenza SOSTANZIALE rispetto al caso di Pazzesco. oltre al fatto di avere 20 anni, mentre Pazzesco e' un uomo fatto e finito.



Eratò ha detto:


> Omertosa e complice è stata Tessa fino a quando andava tutto bene ed era di suo gradimento. Quando le son girate le scatole si è ricordata dello Stato però....Era giovane e vabbe ma a sostenere che l'abbia denunciato per amor della legalità scusa ma non regge eh?


Ma chi lo ha scritto?
Avete una capacita' incredibile di girare le frittate. 
Io l'ho denunciato per vendetta. 
C'era anche la componente legalita' ma e' stata un mezzo. 
Non so piu' come dirlo. Oltre al fatto che l'ho portato  come esempio di cise da NON fare, di cui ancir oggi me ne vergogno, e che NON servono a farci stare meglio.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Come si diceva altrove, privare l'altro della propria presenza è già una vendetta, per chi sufficientemente presuntuoso come me.


L'ho scritto io. 
E dimostra quanto il mio modo di agire oggi sarebbe ben lontano dal vendicarmi. 

Mi spiace che tu sia stata coinvolta in questa diatriba.....


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2016)

E' la prima volta da quando scrivo qui che sento la necessita' di usare le maiuscole per farmi carpire.


----------



## Ecate (25 Febbraio 2016)

*DISCLAIMER*



Tessa ha detto:


> L'ho scritto io.
> E dimostra quanto il mio modo di agire oggi sarebbe ben lontano dal vendicarmi.
> 
> Mi spiace che tu sia stata coinvolta in questa diatriba.....


Tessa io ho criticato il gesto, dicendoti che comunque se glie ne avevi parlato prima non era poi così grave.
Anche se non richiesto ti dico che non ho nulla contro di te e anzi, ti apprezzo molto come utente.
Le stesse cose valgono per Brunetta, Banshee, Eratò e Oscuro.
Per me gli schieramenti valgono poco, perché mi interessano le vostre esperienze e idee, anche quando non le condivido.
Dopo magari avete seri motivi per essere prevenuti vicendevolmente (vedi Oscuro vs. Conte) che i profani come me non possono valutare 
Davvero, nessun pregiudizio da parte mia.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2016)

*..*

mi sembra che come al solito si perda l'ottica di chi scrive il post di entrata, perché è con quella ottica che chi lo ha messo  si rapporta alla discussione che ne consegue.
Qui ognuno insegue le proprie ottiche, e si dimentica che l'ottica di chi ha scritto il post di apertura non cambia.

Brunetta ha semplicemente detto che al di là della modalità di vendetta realizzata da Tessa, ha apprezzato comunque che questa abbia nei fatti determinato un ripristino della legalità, senza varcare ulteriori confini di ragionamento, ed è una donna  troppo raffinata per scendere su altri terreni preesistenti, nei quali mi sembra la si voglia costringere a scendere, perché ognuno sta inseguendo altri filoni di ragionamento propri personali, come l'andare a far il processo a Tessa per il fatto che PRIMA di dover perpetrare quella vendetta, quella illegalità chissà perché andava benissimo.

Questo è tutto un altro post, che come detto da molti, non avrebbe storia. ma è altra cosa.


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Tessa io ho criticato il gesto, dicendoti che comunque se glie ne avevi parlato prima non era poi così grave.
> Anche se non richiesto ti dico che non ho nulla contro di te e anzi, ti apprezzo molto come utente.
> Le stesse cose valgono per Brunetta, Banshee, Eratò e Oscuro.
> Per me gli schieramenti valgono poco, perché mi interessano le vostre esperienze e idee, anche quando non le condivido.
> ...


Grazie. 
E condivido in pieno la questione dei pregiudizi. 
Nessun pregiudizio neanche da parte mia.


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma Anonimo ragiona.
> Tu come tanti altri che sono partiti per la tangente.
> Posto che non mi vanto per quello che ho fatto, ma qui non basta ribadirlo, mi sono vendicata contro il traditore non contro l'amante. E' una differenza SOSTANZIALE rispetto al caso di Pazzesco. oltre al fatto di avere 20 anni, mentre Pazzesco e' un uomo fatto e finito.


A me la differenza pare più che evidente.


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma chi lo ha scritto?
> Avete una capacita' incredibile di girare le frittate.
> Io l'ho denunciato per vendetta.
> C'era anche la componente legalita' ma e' stata un mezzo.
> Non so piu' come dirlo. Oltre al fatto che l'ho portato  come esempio di cise da NON fare, di cui ancir oggi me ne vengono gno, e che NON servono a farci stare meglio.



E io che ho detto? Ho detto infatti che oggi te ne vergogni e che eri giovane... Avete? Chi? Io son sola. Ed ho semplicemente usato le parole di Brunetta per rispondere. 
Calmatevi però perche qui si stava solo discutendo mica litigando.


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

*FORSE..*

Tessa.. si è partiti da un episodio di tua vita vissuta e si è arrivati a parlare di contesto generale.

Non ho nulla contro di te e mi sembra molto chiaro che tu stessa hai parlato del tuo gesto come "me ne vergogno", per cui, PER ME, si è andati avanti.

Quindi, andando avanti, io sono sincera, non capisco la piega che sta prendendo il discorso... Cioè non capisco proprio, mi sembra che qui uno bussa a coppe e l'altro risponde a bastoni :rotfl:

Se io Ban mi sposo Nob che è un pirata, che ha la sua barca con l'equipaggio di manigoldi, e per vivere depreda i ricconi sugli yacht al largo della costa smeralda, *e mi sta bene*, non è che se scopro che Nob mi tradisce lo denuncio.

perchè se "la legalità al primo posto", allora lo denuncio prima.. o lo costringo a smettere, o non me lo sposo, etc etc.

se "l'affetto al primo posto", allora non lo denuncio dopo. perchè fino a che m'è stato bene, tutti zitti? 

io questo penso e ho capito


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devo scrivere altre volte che non mi riferivo alla motivazione?
> La motivazione è la vendetta. Forse si capisce anche dal titolo del thread.
> Come vendetta è l'unica che è per me accettabile perché riporta nella legalità. Cosa che poi nemmeno ha funzionato.
> Io non mi sono mai vendicata e non sono mai stata a conoscenza di una illegalità, che avrei fatto in modo di evitare anche in costanza di relazione.
> Diciamo che il taglio della maglietta di Ban mi ha fatto sorridere. Cosa minima del tutto sproporzionata nella sua vicenda.


quando mi riguardo, sorrido pure io 
fino a che non ho fatto le valigie e me ne sono andata, rimanendo lì ho legittimato lui a continuare a comportarsi come faceva. quindi le mie azioni di piccole ritorsioni erano solo uno sfogo.. 
quando riguardo le foto del disastro a casa mi dico che per un annetto buono sono stata davvero un'incosciente.


----------



## brenin (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Tessa.. si è partiti da un episodio di tua vita vissuta e si è arrivati a parlare di contesto generale.
> 
> Non ho nulla contro di te e mi sembra molto chiaro che tu stessa hai parlato del tuo gesto come "me ne vergogno", per cui, PER ME, si è andati avanti.
> 
> ...


Faccio un'ipotesi.... ricollegandomi al tuo post.... nel momento in cui tuo marito (pirata) ti prende per moglie si assume il rischio di una tua possibile delazione.... mi sembra un rischio intrinseco che chiunque si trovi in una situazione definiamola "illegale" si assuma i rischi del caso.Questo senza entrare nel merito specifico del 3D.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Il significato e un altro. In questo forum, come fatto notare anche da altri, si quota spesso la persona e non il contenuto.
> 
> Tu quoti Tessa che è una donna e dai contro a Pazzesco per aver fatto una cosa simile, perché è un uomo.
> 
> ...


Ho capito benissimo cosa intendevi e ben per questo l'ho sminuito.

Non ragiono da tifosa neanche nel calcio.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> L'ho scritto io.
> E dimostra quanto il mio modo di agire oggi sarebbe ben lontano dal vendicarmi.
> 
> Mi spiace che tu sia stata coinvolta in questa diatriba.....


Penso che fosse divertente contestarmi.

:up:


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Faccio un'ipotesi.... ricollegandomi al tuo post.... nel momento in cui tuo marito (pirata) ti prende per moglie si assume il rischio di una tua possibile delazione.... mi sembra un rischio intrinseco che chiunque si trovi in una situazione definiamola "illegale" si assuma i rischi del caso.Questo senza entrare nel merito specifico del 3D.


certo, ovvio. 

il tema della discussione , a prescindere dal post iniziale di Tessa, lo banalizzo e riassumo superficialmente: la legalità conta sempre o solo quando ci serve per i nostri scopi?

se è illegale truffare lo Stato, lo è sempre o solo quando fa comodo a noi?

se è illegale non fare lo scontrino, e ci lamentiamo se non ci fanno la ricevuta nei posti, al bar, in pizzeria etc, poi però se dobbiamo rifare che ne so, le finestre, e ci dicono "se non fatturiamo ti tolgo l'IVA dal conto", allora va bene?


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Tessa.. si è partiti da un episodio di tua vita vissuta e si è arrivati a parlare di contesto generale.
> 
> Non ho nulla contro di te e mi sembra molto chiaro che tu stessa hai parlato del tuo gesto come "me ne vergogno", per cui, PER ME, si è andati avanti.
> 
> ...


Ma certo!
Siamo tutti d'accordo allora. 
Si potrebbe aprire un altro 3d su quanto tutti nel quotidiano chiudiamo un occhio su piccole illegalita' commesse da nostri congiunti. 
Esempio: mio cognato parcheggia sempre sul passo carraio davanti al portone impedendo a tutto il condiminio le normali operazioni di carico e scarico. Fatto rilevare, discusso e chiamati i viglili piu' volte da altri condomini. Niente da fare. Persevera. Col sorriso pure di quello 'che vuoi non sto facendo niente di male'. 
Per il resto e' integerrimo e uno zio amorevole.  
Cosa fare? Soprassedere? Chiamare i viglili ogni volta? Non andare piu' alle cene di Natale?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> mi sembra che come al solito si perda l'ottica di chi scrive il post di entrata, perché è con quella ottica che chi lo ha messo  si rapporta alla discussione che ne consegue.
> Qui ognuno insegue le proprie ottiche, e si dimentica che l'ottica di chi ha scritto il post di apertura non cambia.
> 
> Brunetta ha semplicemente detto che al di là della modalità di vendetta realizzata da Tessa, ha apprezzato comunque che questa abbia nei fatti determinato un ripristino della legalità, senza varcare ulteriori confini di ragionamento, ed è una donna  troppo raffinata per scendere su altri terreni preesistenti, nei quali mi sembra la si voglia costringere a scendere, perché ognuno sta inseguendo altri filoni di ragionamento propri personali, come l'andare a far il processo a Tessa per il fatto che PRIMA di dover perpetrare quella vendetta, quella illegalità chissà perché andava benissimo.
> ...


Verde per avermi dato la conferma che sono in grado di farmi capire.


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che fosse divertente contestarmi.
> 
> :up:


Ma cercare di spiegare il proprio punto di vista che non coincide perfettamente con il tuo corrisponde a contestarti? Sai che "divertimento"  poi....


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' innato nella natura umana il desiderio di vendetta dopo aver subito un tradimento o un altro genere di torto?
> Ho sempre reagito cancellando, ingnorando, cercando di dimenticare e guardare oltre.
> 
> E' indice di arrendevolezza?
> O e' indice di forza?



Non tutte le ingiustizie che si subiscono meritano lo stesso effetto anche perchè capitano in fasi e contesti diversi della vita; a volte può essere indice di vigliaccheria non parlare lo stesso linguaggio e lasciar cadere la cosa, altre è indice di grande forza. 

Personalmente sono sempre andata avanti per la mia strada ignorando chi mi aveva fatto del male; appariva come  un volare alto ma spesso era solo per salvaguardarmi da ulteriori danni. Me la sfangavo da sola, e visto che comunque negli anni un rientro positivo mi arrivava sempre e comunque, nonostante io non lo chiedessi nè spingessi in alcun modo per averlo, l'ho fissato come mio modo d'essere. Mi stava bene così. Il tradimento subìto ha ribaltato le cose e la voglia di vendetta mi ha accompagnata per mesi e mesi; mi consolava, accoglieva la rabbia e le dava un posto dove evaporare. Col tempo va spegnendosi, e ne sono felice perchè rimango pura negli atti (non nel pensiero).

Un esempio tanto per chiacchierare: anni fa un collega, col quale ero sulla soglia dell'amicizia, ha tentato di farmi le scarpe sul lavoro. Si trattava di essere trasfertiti, io o lui, fuori dalla sede di allora per una questione di graduatoria interna. Io non sapevo che toccasse a lui; il calcolo che avevo fatto mi dava perdente, e lui me l'ha lasciato credere lavorando sottobanco con la dirigenza affinchè fossi trasferita io. Me ne sono accorta da sola proprio all'ultimo momento facendolo presente e rimanendo dunque al mio posto. Uno schifo totale da parte di chiunque sapesse, tacendo deliberatamente e operando nell'illecito. Bene, non gli ho detto nulla, e si lavorava fianco a fianco per ore (in seguito è riuscito a rientrare nella sede principale); non c'era nulla da dire, solo lui vergognarsi, lui e coloro che l'avevano appoggiato. E' andata a finire che si è preso una sbandata per me (sposato). Giuro. Due anni di cioccolatini, attenzioni, lavoro svolto al posto mio, disponibilità a 360° etc. Soddisfazione? Un po' si, ma niente di che, la macchia ce l'ha lui sulla coscienza, non io. E poi ho conosciuto mio marito e mi sono trasferita io di mia sponte


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> Siamo tutti d'accordo allora.
> Si potrebbe aprire un altro 3d su quanto tutti nel quotidiano chiudiamo un occhio su piccole illegalita' commesse da nostri congiunti.
> Esempio: mio cognato parcheggia sempre sul passo carraio davanti al portone impedendo a tutto il condiminio le normali operazioni di carico e scarico. Fatto rilevare, discusso e chiamati i viglili piu' volte da altri condomini. Niente da fare. Persevera. Col sorriso pure di quello 'che vuoi non sto facendo niente di male'.
> ...


quindi vale il detto che si stava facendo durante la lapidazione di una adultera.

*Chi di voi è senza peccato, scagli per primo la pietra contro di lei»

*
Non giudicate per non essere giudicati; perché col giudizio con cui giudicate, sarete giudicati” (Mt 7,1-2).


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non tutte le ingiustizie che si subiscono meritano lo stesso effetto anche perchè capitano in fasi e contesti diversi della vita; a volte può essere indice di vigliaccheria non parlare lo stesso linguaggio e lasciar cadere la cosa, altre è indice di grande forza.
> 
> Personalmente sono sempre andata avanti per la mia strada ignorando chi mi aveva fatto del male; appariva come  un volare alto ma spesso era solo per salvaguardarmi da ulteriori danni. Me la sfangavo da sola, e visto che comunque negli anni un rientro positivo mi arrivava sempre e comunque, nonostante io non lo chiedessi nè spingessi in alcun modo per averlo, l'ho fissato come mio modo d'essere. Mi stava bene così. Il tradimento subìto ha ribaltato le cose e la voglia di vendetta mi ha accompagnata per mesi e mesi; mi consolava, accoglieva la rabbia e le dava un posto dove evaporare. Col tempo va spegnendosi, e ne sono felice perchè rimango pura negli atti (non nel pensiero).
> 
> Un esempio tanto per chiacchierare: anni fa un collega, col quale ero sulla soglia dell'amicizia, ha tentato di farmi le scarpe sul lavoro. Si trattava di essere trasfertiti, io o lui, fuori dalla sede di allora per una questione di graduatoria interna. Io non sapevo che toccasse a lui; il calcolo che avevo fatto mi dava perdente, e lui me l'ha lasciato credere lavorando sottobanco con la dirigenza affinchè fossi trasferita io. Me ne sono accorta da sola proprio all'ultimo momento facendolo presente e rimanendo dunque al mio posto. Uno schifo totale da parte di chiunque sapesse, tacendo deliberatamente e operando nell'illecito. Bene, non gli ho detto nulla, e si lavorava fianco a fianco per ore (in seguito è riuscito a rientrare nella sede principale); non c'era nulla da dire, solo lui vergognarsi, lui e coloro che l'avevano appoggiato. E' andata a finire che si è preso una sbandata per me (sposato). Giuro. Due anni di cioccolatini, attenzioni, lavoro svolto al posto mio, disponibilità a 360° etc. Soddisfazione? Un po' si, ma niente di che, la macchia ce l'ha lui sulla coscienza, non io. E poi ho conosciuto mio marito e mi sono trasferita io di mia sponte


Anche a me è successa una cosa simile, ma è successo anche una cosa opposta di cui ancora non mi capacito. 

Quindi ho imparato che normalmente le persone fanno i propri interessi, ma qualcuno è capace di atti di generosità inattesi.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche a me è successa una cosa simile, ma è successo anche una cosa opposta di cui ancora non mi capacito.
> 
> Quindi ho imparato che normalmente le persone fanno i propri interessi, ma qualcuno è capace di atti di generosità inattesi.


Ti va di raccontarla?


----------



## brenin (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> certo, ovvio.
> 
> il tema della discussione , a prescindere dal post iniziale di Tessa, lo banalizzo e riassumo superficialmente: la legalità conta sempre o solo quando ci serve per i nostri scopi?
> 
> ...


Secondo me sono due cose diverse. Quello che tu scrivi è ineccepibile, ma chi è nell'illegalità ( e soprattutto se di  questo stato ne è a conoscenza una o più persone ) sa di essere comunque esposto a rischi ( ingestibili dal diretto interessato ) più o meno notevoli. *Estremizzando* il concetto negli ambienti malavitosi si guardano bene da eventuali testimoni. Se da un punto di vista etico si può considerare "inopportuna" la delazione oggetto del 3D, da un punto di vista "comportamentale" ( soprattutto tra ragazzi in un'età ancora immatura ) ritengo che il compagno di Tessa avrebbe dovuto mettere in preventivo eventuali "sorprese" in caso di dissapori nella coppia dovuti a suoi comportamenti. Per cui secondo me hanno "sbagliato"  in due,fermo restando che la legalità conta sempre a prescindere dai nostri scopi.


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Insomma*



Skorpio ha detto:


> mi sembra che come al solito si perda l'ottica di chi scrive il post di entrata, perché è con quella ottica che chi lo ha messo  si rapporta alla discussione che ne consegue.
> Qui ognuno insegue le proprie ottiche, e si dimentica che l'ottica di chi ha scritto il post di apertura non cambia.
> 
> Brunetta ha semplicemente detto che al di là della modalità di vendetta realizzata da Tessa, ha apprezzato comunque che questa abbia nei fatti determinato un ripristino della legalità, senza varcare ulteriori confini di ragionamento, ed è una donna  troppo raffinata per scendere su altri terreni preesistenti, nei quali mi sembra la si voglia costringere a scendere, perché ognuno sta inseguendo altri filoni di ragionamento propri personali, come l'andare a far il processo a Tessa per il fatto che PRIMA di dover perpetrare quella vendetta, quella illegalità chissà perché andava benissimo.
> ...


Son due cose diverse.Il post di entrata è una questione,poi c'è l'episodio che ha raccontato Tessa, e brunetta ha scritto: hai fatto benissimo...!Ai più è sembrato il contrario.
E son d'accordo con anonimo,brunetta sarà pure una mente raffinata come scrivi tu,ma con chi dice lei...e spesso semper secondo me, le sue opinioni cambiano rispetto al  sesso della persona,dalle mie parti dicesi essere faziosi.
Nessun terreno preesistente,poi se  posso dirla tutta,mi fa strano che proprio loro due, spesso molto critiche nei confronti delle mie reazioni,sposino questo tipo di agire....ma questa è un'altra storia,tipicamente italiana,dove noi e l'amici nostri semo bravi e l'altri so tutti stronzi  ....


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque arriva sempre il momento per ognuno di sentire di aver subito un'ingiustizia. E' anche un fatto personale legato alla propria etica che spesso si scontra con quella altrui.

Io personalmente non ho mai vendicato un torto subito, se per vendicarsi intendiamo punire qualcuno procurandogli un danno qualsiasi. Ma quasi tutte le volte che ho sentito di subire una situazione ho preso di petto la situazione e con la mia faccia ho prospettato eventuali scenari agli interessati degni di un trattamento che secondo ME era eticamente corretto. Che in sostanza significava far valere le mie ragioni, questa l'ho sempre considerata una forma di vendetta personale, dal momento che aggrediva un'azione perpetrata alle mie spalle e nell'ombra. Ma forse non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti va di raccontarla?


È complicato.


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche a me è successa una cosa simile, ma è successo anche una cosa opposta di cui ancora non mi capacito.
> 
> *Quindi ho imparato che normalmente le persone fanno i propri interessi, ma qualcuno è capace di atti di generosità inattesi.*


Ma lascia perdere gli atti di generosità che sono tutt'altro discorso.

La frase era: "*Quindi ho imparato che normalmente le persone fanno i propri interessi, **ma non tutte valutano allo stesso modo le eventuali ripercussioni delle loro azioni nel momento in cui promuovono quegli interessi."*


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> Siamo tutti d'accordo allora.
> Si potrebbe aprire un altro 3d su quanto tutti nel quotidiano chiudiamo un occhio su piccole illegalita' commesse da nostri congiunti.
> Esempio: mio cognato parcheggia sempre sul passo carraio davanti al portone impedendo a tutto il condiminio le normali operazioni di carico e scarico. Fatto rilevare, discusso e chiamati i viglili piu' volte da altri condomini. Niente da fare. Persevera. Col sorriso pure di quello 'che vuoi non sto facendo niente di male'.
> ...


eh niente, parlo arabo.

lascio perdere, dai, buon proseguimento a todos el mundo ( a cantar con migo, cit.)


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere gli atti di generosità che sono tutt'altro discorso.
> 
> La frase era: "*Quindi ho imparato che normalmente le persone fanno i propri interessi, **ma non tutte valutano allo stesso modo le eventuali ripercussioni delle loro azioni nel momento in cui promuovono quegli interessi."*


No credo proprio che se ne sbattano.
Non credo neanche che sia sempre disdicevole.
Le regole esistono proprio per sollevare il singolo dalla valutazione volta per volta.


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Ecco*



Brunetta ha detto:


> No credo proprio che se ne sbattano.
> Non credo neanche che sia sempre disdicevole.
> Le regole esistono proprio per sollevare il singolo dalla valutazione volta per volta.


In questo mi trovi d'accordo.Se ne fregano altamente.Se per avere un vantaggio creano un danno ad altri se ne fregano.Davanti ad interessi personali,non ci son questioni che tengano,e vale in tutti gli ambiti.PURTROPPO.


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> In questo mi trovi d'accordo.Se ne fregano altamente.Se per avere un vantaggio creano un danno ad altri se ne fregano.Davanti ad interessi personali,non ci son questioni che tengano,e vale in tutti gli ambiti.PURTROPPO.


quoto con furore! :up:


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> Siamo tutti d'accordo allora.
> Si potrebbe aprire un altro 3d su quanto tutti nel quotidiano chiudiamo un occhio su piccole illegalita' commesse da nostri congiunti.
> Esempio: mio cognato parcheggia sempre sul passo carraio davanti al portone impedendo a tutto il condiminio le normali operazioni di carico e scarico. Fatto rilevare, discusso e chiamati i viglili piu' volte da altri condomini. Niente da fare. Persevera. Col sorriso pure di quello 'che vuoi non sto facendo niente di male'.
> ...


anzi no, c'ho ripensato, siccome sono di coccio  mo mi devo far capire.

se tu soprassiedi *SEMPRE *e non chiami i vigili perchè è tuo cognato e gli vuoi bene e per la serenità in famiglia , *MA SE POI TUO COGNATO TI FA UNO SGARBO PERSONALE ALLORA PER VENDICARTI CHE SEI STATA TOCCATA INVOCHI LA LEGALITA' E CHIAMI I VIGILI *sei scorretta


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> anzi no, c'ho ripensato, siccome sono di coccio  mo mi devo far capire.
> 
> se tu soprassiedi *SEMPRE *e non chiami i vigili perchè è tuo cognato e gli vuoi bene e per la serenità in famiglia , *MA SE POI TUO COGNATO TI FA UNO SGARBO PERSONALE ALLORA PER VENDICARTI CHE SEI STATA TOCCATA INVOCHI LA LEGALITA' E CHIAMI I VIGILI *sei scorretta


Quoto furente...:rotfl:!E quando dalle nostre parti sei scorretto a sti livelli come sei definito?


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No credo proprio che se ne sbattano.
> Non credo neanche che sia sempre disdicevole.
> Le regole esistono proprio per sollevare il singolo dalla valutazione volta per volta.


E invece, cara Brunetta, se una volta si usavano mezzi palesemente discutibili come l'esempio dei duellanti dell'ottocento, oggi quando si fanno i propri interessi capita di passare allo stesso modo (non sempre, ovvio) sulle vite degli altri. Dimmi tu dov'è la giustizia o il senso del giusto, senza voler fare il qualunquista. Perché le regole che citi pare che non comprendano tutte le vicissitudini di un individuo, in certi casi prevengono soltanto il caos, non garantiscono il giusto.

E comunque "non se ne sbattono" finchè non ci rimettono il proprio culo. Senza voler generalizzare, perché come dicevi esistono anche contesti e situazioni sane.


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2016)

Sarà che nella vita di alcuni funziona tipo "Mi tratti bene, ti prottego. Mi tratti male, ti distruggo appena ho l'occasione e la dove ti fa più male".... Piu vendetta di così. In questo meccanismo non riesco ad identificarmi io...


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> In questo mi trovi d'accordo.Se ne fregano altamente.Se per avere un vantaggio creano un danno ad altri se ne fregano.Davanti ad interessi personali,non ci son questioni che tengano,e vale in tutti gli ambiti.PURTROPPO.


Mi sa che lei la intendeva poco diversamente, nel senso che qualche scrupolo se lo fanno.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> anzi no, c'ho ripensato, siccome sono di coccio  mo mi devo far capire.
> 
> se tu soprassiedi *SEMPRE *e non chiami i vigili perchè è tuo cognato e gli vuoi bene e per la serenità in famiglia , *MA SE POI TUO COGNATO TI FA UNO SGARBO PERSONALE ALLORA PER VENDICARTI CHE SEI STATA TOCCATA INVOCHI LA LEGALITA' E CHIAMI I VIGILI *sei scorretta


Vedi, per me sei scorretta prima.
Tralasciando che ci sono comportamenti che sono trasgressioni ridicole.


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sarà che nella vita di alcuni funziona tipo "Mi tratti bene, ti prottego. Mi tratti male, ti distruggo appena ho l'occasione e la dove ti fa più male".... Piu vendetta di così. In questo meccanismo non riesco ad identificarmi io...


Il fatto è che va bene i sentimenti, ma tra le persone i patti contano allo stesso modo.


----------



## brenin (25 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sarà che nella vita di alcuni funziona tipo "Mi tratti bene, ti prottego. Mi tratti male, ti distruggo appena ho l'occasione e la dove ti fa più male".... Piu vendetta di così. In questo meccanismo non riesco ad identificarmi io...


Quello che scrivi oggigiorno purtroppo  travalica la sfera personale/affettiva,ed invade anche la vita pubblica/sociale di ognuno di noi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Mi sa che lei la intendeva poco diversamente, nel senso che qualche scrupolo se lo fanno.


No. Intendevo che generalmente le persone fanno, giustamente, i propri interessi. 

Questo non mi stupisce più.


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi, per me sei scorretta prima.
> Tralasciando che ci sono comportamenti che sono trasgressioni ridicole.


ovvio che sei scorretta pure prima. siamo d'accordo su questo! 

ma se la scorrettezza ti sta bene prima, non ti può stare male dopo solo perchè vieni colpita sul personale.. sei scorretta due volte.


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Sarà che nella vita di alcuni funziona tipo "Mi tratti bene, ti prottego. Mi tratti male, ti distruggo appena ho l'occasione e la dove ti fa più male".... Piu vendetta di così. In questo meccanismo non riesco ad identificarmi io...


Facciamo pure che per fare cose del genere devi avere pure una bella dose di cattiveria....


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quoto furente...:rotfl:!E quando dalle nostre parti sei scorretto a sti livelli come sei definito?


INFAME!


----------



## brenin (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Intendevo che generalmente le persone fanno, giustamente, i propri interessi.
> 
> Questo non mi stupisce più.


Il problema è come se li fanno i loro interessi...


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> INFAME!


Sta ragazza....quando non ci sarò più io in questo posto,porterà avanti il mio nome e il mio sentire,con coscienza e scrupolo,con simpatia e tanto ma tanto sarcasmo.Posso distaccarmi da questo posto con mestizia in cerca di nuove emozioni.


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sta ragazza....quando non ci sarò più io in questo posto,porterà avanti il mio nome e il mio sentire,con coscienza e scrupolo,con simpatia e tanto ma tanto sarcasmo.Posso distaccarmi da questo posto con mestizia in cerca di nuove emozioni.


ma dove vai tu  non scherziamo!

allego alla discussione prove scientifiche:

a nfame, sei contento? m'hai fatto pure carcerà!! anfame, anfamoneeeee

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;WX5QU0quq5s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX5QU0quq5s[/video]


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Anfatti*



banshee ha detto:


> ma dove vai tu  non scherziamo!
> 
> allego alla discussione prove scientifiche:
> 
> ...


Ecco,quando ha fatto la puntura alla sora lella annava bene?poi gli devi regge er gioco e che fai?ò fai parà dalle guardie della stradale?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Il problema è come se li fanno i loro interessi...


Intendevo che anche seguendo le regole si possono danneggiare delle persone, quando magari si potrebbe evitare, anche seguendo percorsi corretti.
Ma credo che faccia bene chi fa i propri interessi perché non è detto che si avrà mai una contropartita.
Anche perché poi bisogna ricordare sempre la scelta che ha agevolato altri che sono sempre smemorati.
E ho scoperto che sono smemorati davvero!


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,quando ha fatto la puntura alla sora lella annava bene?poi gli devi regge er gioco e che fai?ò fai parà dalle guardie della stradale?


esatto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: st'infame! 
OT ti metto una dedica nel 3d delle canzoni :rotfl: che mentre cercavo questo ho trovato una cosa troppo bella! fine OT


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Intendevo che generalmente le persone fanno, giustamente, i propri interessi.
> 
> Questo non mi stupisce più.


Scusa, avevo letto male.

Sarebbe anche ingenuo stupirsene, il problema è quando ne subisci le conseguenze.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come si diceva altrove, privare l'altro della propria presenza è già una vendetta, per chi sufficientemente presuntuoso come me.


Ecco.... io dicendo (ed immedesimandomi) che esiste anche chi vorrebbe SOLO sparire intendevo l'altro rovescio della medaglia. Quello purtroppo insano.

Ieri sera ennesima discussione (che poi tale non è) con mio marito. Il casus belli è stato che stava facendo giocare nostro figlio in camera da letto. L'unica stanza in cui non lo faccio giocare (ci sono troppi cassetti con cose pericolose alla portata). Mi ha detto "guarda, ha scoperto questa scatola". Io (infelicemente) gli ho risposto "ah... io qui non lo faccio mai giocare". Avrei dovuto tacere, lo so. Per questa cosa la reazione è stata:
- urlarmi che sono una sfasciafamiglie pronta solo a "bacchettarlo"; 
- al mio dire che non c'era nessuna "malizia" insita nella frase: "chissenefrega, questa non te la faccio passare liscia". E via così, fino a quando ero a letto ad addormentare mio figlio;
- anche davanti al bambino, la discussione è proseguita dicendomi che - visto che sta sempre fuori casa in settimana - approfitterà del w.e. per rovinarmi la vita, e che il prossimo lo si seguirà - tutti - a guardarlo fare il suo hobby;
- che per stasera guai a me se non gli faccio trovare la pizza cucinata, e che da ora in poi il suo testuale "trattamentino" consisterà nel rivolgermi parola solo per darmi incarichi e dispiaceri.

Ecco.... io non sono vendicativa, almeno non credo di esserlo.

Ma... non riesco a sparire... e nella mia testa gli ho augurato davvero cose molto brutte. *E a caldo gliele sicuramente avrei fatte, se avessi potuto.* Ed altro che denunce! Gli ho augurato di morire. Che davanti a certe cose sparisce anche il bene che ti sei voluta con quella persona. Se sono una cattiva persona per questo, non lo so. Può anche essere, e dico che a sto giro non mi interessa.

A freddo poi, ripeto, non cerco vendette, ma solo un po' di quella pace che sembra lontana.

Scusate l'ennesimo sfogo, eh, ma pensavo ad episodi analoghi, ieri, quando scrivevo. Ed ho ricollegato la denuncia di Tessa (non so se a torto o a ragione... è chiaro che poi ci ho riversato la mia, di esperienza) ad una reazione di profonda rabbia.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco.... io dicendo (ed immedesimandomi) che esiste anche chi vorrebbe SOLO sparire intendevo l'altro rovescio della medaglia. Quello purtroppo insano.
> 
> Ieri sera ennesima discussione (che poi tale non è) con mio marito. Il casus belli è stato che stava facendo giocare nostro figlio in camera da letto. L'unica stanza in cui non lo faccio giocare (ci sono troppi cassetti con cose pericolose alla portata). Mi ha detto "guarda, ha scoperto questa scatola". Io (infelicemente) gli ho risposto "ah... io qui non lo faccio mai giocare". Avrei dovuto tacere, lo so. Per questa cosa la reazione è stata:
> - urlarmi che sono una sfasciafamiglie pronta solo a "bacchettarlo";
> ...


Non ho letto benissimo la tua storia
Ma perchè pensare a una vendetta quando puoi semplicemente separarti?


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco.... io dicendo (ed immedesimandomi) che esiste anche chi vorrebbe SOLO sparire intendevo l'altro rovescio della medaglia. Quello purtroppo insano.
> 
> Ieri sera ennesima discussione (che poi tale non è) con mio marito. Il casus belli è stato che stava facendo giocare nostro figlio in camera da letto. L'unica stanza in cui non lo faccio giocare (ci sono troppi cassetti con cose pericolose alla portata). Mi ha detto "guarda, ha scoperto questa scatola". Io (infelicemente) gli ho risposto "ah... io qui non lo faccio mai giocare". Avrei dovuto tacere, lo so. Per questa cosa la reazione è stata:
> - urlarmi che sono una sfasciafamiglie pronta solo a "bacchettarlo";
> ...


Foglia... io al mio ex nei momenti di rabbia ho augurato mentalmente qualsiasi cosa, nemmeno sto qui a scrivere che.. i pensieri "violenti" nei confronti dell'altro sono normali ed evacuativi, servono per scaricare la rabbia, secondo me significano pure che siamo sani.

per il resto, io quando ti leggo vedo tanta roba che conosco già e mi sento un po' male per te e per la vostra creatura...


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho letto benissimo la tua storia
> Ma perchè pensare a una vendetta quando puoi semplicemente separarti?


Sai quando resti impantanato con una persona da tutte le parti?

Cioè quando (anche e soprattutto per tua colpa) ne diventi totalmente dipendente?

La conseguenza è che vuoi uscirne, ma non ne sei capace.

Ecco, proprio in breve.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Foglia... io al mio ex nei momenti di rabbia ho augurato mentalmente qualsiasi cosa, nemmeno sto qui a scrivere che.. i pensieri "violenti" nei confronti dell'altro sono normali ed evacuativi, servono per scaricare la rabbia, secondo me significano pure che siamo sani.
> 
> per il resto, io quando ti leggo vedo tanta roba che conosco già e mi sento un po' male per te e per la vostra creatura...


Te non sai i sensi di colpa che porto nei confronti di mio figlio.... 

E mi viene da dire che SE fossi stata da sola me ne sarei andata. SE, SE e SE..... quando ero sola non l'ho fatto.


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco.... io dicendo (ed immedesimandomi) che esiste anche chi vorrebbe SOLO sparire intendevo l'altro rovescio della medaglia. Quello purtroppo insano.
> 
> Ieri sera ennesima discussione (che poi tale non è) con mio marito. Il casus belli è stato che stava facendo giocare nostro figlio in camera da letto. L'unica stanza in cui non lo faccio giocare (ci sono troppi cassetti con cose pericolose alla portata). Mi ha detto "guarda, ha scoperto questa scatola". Io (infelicemente) gli ho risposto "ah... io qui non lo faccio mai giocare". Avrei dovuto tacere, lo so. Per questa cosa la reazione è stata:
> - urlarmi che sono una sfasciafamiglie pronta solo a "bacchettarlo";
> ...


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche la vostra e' una storia malata.
> Conosco bene le dinamiche di cui parli.
> Purtroppo dai tuoi ultimi post mi sembra che tu da sola non riesca a trovare la giusta forza e determinazione per andartene......
> Avresti bisogno di essere aiutata e supportata.


Ci vorrebbe un miracolo. Peccato che non conto né negli aiuti né nei supporti.


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho letto benissimo la tua storia
> Ma perchè pensare a una vendetta quando puoi semplicemente separarti?


Perche' non e' cosi facile. 
Anche Foglia, subendo, e' complice di queste dinamiche. 
Non e' riuscita a lasciarlo prima, figurati ora con un figlio.


----------



## ivanl (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe un miracolo. Peccato che non conto né negli aiuti né nei supporti.


dovresti scuoterti e cercarli. Altrimenti corri il rischio che tra qualche anno tuo figlio ti domandera' perche' non lo hai portato fuori da quella situazione e, allora, altro che sensi di colpa...
ci sono centri specializzati, consultori, forze dell'ordine etc etc...
oltretutto, tuo marito non c'e' durante la settimana, quindi puoi anche fare abbastanza con agio


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe un miracolo. Peccato che non conto né negli aiuti né nei supporti.


Dovresti fare terapia. 
All'inizio sara' solo un sostegno per affrontare questa situazione contingente che e' arrivata all'apice, poi acquisirai forza e consapevolezza per prendere le giuste decisioni.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> dovresti scuoterti e cercarli. Altrimenti corri il rischio che tra qualche anno tuo figlio ti domandera' perche' non lo hai portato fuori da quella situazione e, allora, altro che sensi di colpa...
> ci sono centri specializzati, consultori, forze dell'ordine etc etc...
> oltretutto, tuo marito non c'e' durante la settimana, quindi puoi anche fare abbastanza con agio



Qualcosa ho già mosso, comunque. Non so se basterà a "muovermi", ma non sto lasciando fermo tutto.

Già una volta ho pagato l'inerzia e la complicità rispetto a quella dinamica con la mia salute mentale: ora quella esperienza non la rifaccio più. Tanta gente sa. Serve a poco (perché poi sono io che a conti fatti mi devo muovere). Ma almeno sdoganare la mia situazione non mi fa sentire isolata.


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Te non sai i sensi di colpa che porto nei confronti di mio figlio....
> 
> E mi viene da dire che SE fossi stata da sola me ne sarei andata. SE, SE e SE..... quando ero sola non l'ho fatto.


ti abbraccio virtualmente con tutto il cuore, credimi.

anche se adesso non ci credi, ti sembra impossibile, ti sembra di morire senza di lui, di essere niente, di non esistere, e che solo all'idea di perderlo preferiresti sparire, la forza la troverai. 

anche e soprattutto per tuo figlio.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

*ad ogni buon conto....*

... tornando in topic...

a volte certe vendette che dall'esterno e a posteriori sembrano esagerate, dall'interno e a caldo cambiano peso specifico


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' non e' cosi facile.
> Anche Foglia, subendo, e' complice di queste dinamiche.
> Non e' riuscita a lasciarlo prima, figurati ora con un figlio.


Non dubito che non sia facile
Non legavo l'idea di vendetta.
Cioè se resti senza separarti e non pensi di farlo di cosa di vuoi vendicare?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti abbraccio virtualmente con tutto il cuore, credimi.
> 
> anche se adesso non ci credi, ti sembra impossibile, ti sembra di morire senza di lui, di essere niente, di non esistere, e che solo all'idea di perderlo preferiresti sparire, la forza la troverai.
> 
> anche e soprattutto per tuo figlio.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco.... io dicendo (ed immedesimandomi) che esiste anche chi vorrebbe SOLO sparire intendevo l'altro rovescio della medaglia. Quello purtroppo insano.
> 
> Ieri sera ennesima discussione (che poi tale non è) con mio marito. Il casus belli è stato che stava facendo giocare nostro figlio in camera da letto. L'unica stanza in cui non lo faccio giocare (ci sono troppi cassetti con cose pericolose alla portata). Mi ha detto "guarda, ha scoperto questa scatola". Io (infelicemente) gli ho risposto "ah... io qui non lo faccio mai giocare". Avrei dovuto tacere, lo so. Per questa cosa la reazione è stata:
> - urlarmi che sono una sfasciafamiglie pronta solo a "bacchettarlo";
> ...


Lui si sente disprezzato da te.

Ha una madre severa e distante?


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non dubito che non sia facile
> Non legavo l'idea di vendetta.
> Cioè se resti senza separarti e non pensi di farlo di cosa di vuoi vendicare?


Di nulla. Ragionando a freddo non mi voglio proprio vendicare.

Dicevo solo che ci sono momenti come è stato ieri sera, in cui, non potendo io sparire, avrei tanto voluto che a sparire fosse lui. Non so se sia vendetta, so solo che sul momento qualche cosa di brutto (e molto anche) glielo avrei fatto. Se non avesse conseguenze per me e per mio figlio. E' l'unica cosa che mi frena.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui si sente disprezzato da te.
> 
> Ha una madre severa e distante?


Verissimo, non fa altro che ripetermelo.

No, sua madre non è particolarmente severa. Né distante. Lui la ha idealizzata, ma qui si aprirebbe una parentesi infinita. Né mi sento di colpevolizzare la suocera (che pure non porto in palmo di mano) per quello che sta succedendo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Di nulla. Ragionando a freddo non mi voglio proprio vendicare.
> 
> Dicevo solo che ci sono momenti come è stato ieri sera, in cui, non potendo io sparire, avrei tanto voluto che a sparire fosse lui. Non so se sia vendetta, so solo che sul momento qualche cosa di brutto (e molto anche) glielo avrei fatto. Se non avesse conseguenze per me e per mio figlio. E' l'unica cosa che mi frena.


Scusami ma continuo a non capire
Secondo me hai davvero bisogno di un aiuto
Sembra quasi che tra ammazzarlo e separarti sceglieresti la prima. Sto estremizzando ma mi inquieta questa cosa.
Soprattutto per tuo figlio


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami ma continuo a non capire
> Secondo me hai davvero bisogno di un aiuto
> *Sembra quasi che tra ammazzarlo e separarti sceglieresti la prima*. Sto estremizzando ma mi inquieta questa cosa.
> Soprattutto per tuo figlio


Non ho mai torto un capello ad una mosca, neppure quando ho dato fuori di matto, tranquillizzati .

No comunque, sceglierei la seconda. E' che non scegliendola a volte mi trovo alle strette, in situazioni brutte, e quindi a fare brutti pensieri.


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' innato nella natura umana il desiderio di vendetta dopo aver subito un tradimento o un altro genere di torto?
> Ho sempre reagito cancellando, ingnorando, cercando di dimenticare e guardare oltre.
> 
> E' indice di arrendevolezza?
> O e' indice di forza?


Entro solo ora in questo 3d, non riuscirò a leggere tutti i messaggi, per ragioni di tempo ne ho letti solo alcuni ma mi sembra che si sia andati abbondantemente ot parlando anche di comportamenti difronte all' illegalità che meriterebbero di essere trattati a parte.

Se guardo a me stesso dovrei distinguere molto nettamente tra "reattivo" e "vendicativo". Distinguo che va fatto subito e da tutti.

Io ritengo di essere molto reattivo, direi persino ai limiti del controllabile, in quanto quando subisco un torto o una ingiustizia tendo a reagire nell' immediato, talvolta in maniera persino poco composta. 
Vendicativo no, non riesco a tenere rancore nel tempo nei confronti di nessuno, non riesco a pianificare scientemente una vendetta, se poi addirittura la persona che mi fa' un torto tende a scusarsi o riavvicinarsi perdono quasi tutto.

In tutto questo non significa che non abbia memoria. Cerco di allontanare o allontanarmi da certe persone, soprattutto da quelle che contro di me si sono studiati dei modi per farmi del male. Starsene distanti da certi personaggi è il modo migliore per vivere serenamente.
Alle strette, se mi costringono all'angolo, divento implacabile.
Quando mi impegno a difendermi metto in campo le mie risorse senza risparmio e senza quartiere, e già qualcuno che mi dava per spacciato si è trovato metaforicamente i denti rotti. (Es. ambito lavorativo).


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho mai torto un capello ad una mosca, neppure quando ho dato fuori di matto, tranquillizzati .
> 
> No comunque, sceglierei la seconda. E' che non scegliendola *a volte mi trovo alle strette, in situazioni brutte, e quindi a fare brutti pensieri.*


Capisco perfettamente, provare transitoriamente istinti di "difesa omicida"   è normale e fa parte dell a"reattività" non vendicatività di una persona.

  E'quando certi pensieri non ti abbandonano neanche la notte che diventa un guaio.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Verissimo, non fa altro che ripetermelo.
> 
> No, sua madre non è particolarmente severa. Né distante. Lui la ha idealizzata, ma qui si aprirebbe una parentesi infinita. Né mi sento di colpevolizzare la suocera (che pure non porto in palmo di mano) per quello che sta succedendo.


Non so come si sia creato tra voi questo rapporto per cui chi si sente svalutato dall'altro reagisce svalutando nuovamente anche in circostanze diverse.
Certamente anche questo modo di relazionarsi crea un legame molto forte.
Avete pensato a una terapia di coppia?


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come si sia creato tra voi questo rapporto per cui chi si sente svalutato dall'altro reagisce svalutando nuovamente anche in circostanze diverse.
> Certamente anche questo modo di relazionarsi crea un legame molto forte.
> *Avete pensato a una terapia di coppia*?



Quando l'ho proposta mi è stato risposto che "la pazza" sono io, e che lui non intende buttare né tempo né denaro in psicologi, e che sarebbe sufficiente che io mi rendessi conto delle mie gravi mancanze per avere al mio fianco la persona più amorevole di questo mondo. E che le sue mancanze, se ci sono e dove ci sono, sono causate esclusivamente da me.


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando l'ho proposta mi è stato risposto che "la pazza" sono io, e che lui non intende buttare né tempo né denaro in psicologi, e che sarebbe sufficiente che io mi rendessi conto delle mie gravi mancanze per avere al mio fianco la persona più amorevole di questo mondo. E che le sue mancanze, se ci sono e dove ci sono, sono causate esclusivamente da me.


Tipico.....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho mai torto un capello ad una mosca, neppure quando ho dato fuori di matto, tranquillizzati .
> 
> No comunque, sceglierei la seconda. E' che non scegliendola a volte mi trovo alle strette, in situazioni brutte, e quindi a fare brutti pensieri.


Non avevo dubbi sulla prima parte. A me spaventa in generale la rabbia repressa

La seconda parte è quella che mi preoccupa invece


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando l'ho proposta mi è stato risposto che "la pazza" sono io, e che lui non intende buttare né tempo né denaro in psicologi, e che sarebbe sufficiente che io mi rendessi conto delle mie gravi mancanze per avere al mio fianco la persona più amorevole di questo mondo. E che le sue mancanze, se ci sono e dove ci sono, sono causate esclusivamente da me.


eccerto, poi se ti da uno schiaffo magari è colpa tua che l'hai fatto arrabbiare, che se fossi una brava mogliettina non lo farebbe... se urla sei tu che lo fai urlare, se si incazza sei tu che lo fai incazzare con le tue mancanze, se non dorme è colpa tua che lo fai agitare, se tu fossi migliore non lo farebbe, la colpa è tua che non sei abbastanza.

guarda Foglia, fidate di un'estranea che non ti conosce ma c'è passata para para, non è colpa tua manco per il cazzo.

 scusa il linguaggio


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi sulla prima parte. A me spaventa in generale la rabbia repressa
> 
> La seconda parte è quella che mi preoccupa invece


Embé.... dove ci sono tensioni c'è sempre da stare preoccupati. Che dovrei fare? Non intendo la soluzione "sana", che sarebbe quella di separarsi. Ho capito, e condivido. Ma non ci riesco, non nell'immediato almeno. E che ti devo dire? Fino ad ora l'unica "saccagnata" sono stata io. Più di 100 chili vs neanche 50. Eh? E non devo neppure augurarmi che, magari, uscendo di casa, trovi un pazzo che gli smolli un bel grattone? Perché io non lo faccio certo, eh.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Embé.... dove ci sono tensioni c'è sempre da stare preoccupati. Che dovrei fare? Non intendo la soluzione "sana", che sarebbe quella di separarsi. Ho capito, e condivido. Ma non ci riesco, non nell'immediato almeno. E che ti devo dire?* Fino ad ora l'unica "saccagnata" sono stata io.* Più di 100 chili vs neanche 50. Eh? E non devo neppure augurarmi che, magari, uscendo di casa, trovi un pazzo che gli smolli un bel grattone? Perché io non lo faccio certo, eh.


Su questo non avevo dubbi


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eccerto, poi se ti da uno schiaffo magari è colpa tua che l'hai fatto arrabbiare, che se fossi una brava mogliettina non lo farebbe... se urla sei tu che lo fai urlare, se si incazza sei tu che lo fai incazzare con le tue mancanze, se non dorme è colpa tua che lo fai agitare, se tu fossi migliore non lo farebbe, la colpa è tua che non sei abbastanza.
> 
> guarda Foglia, fidate di un'estranea che non ti conosce ma c'è passata para para, non è colpa tua manco per il cazzo.
> 
> scusa il linguaggio




Ora il suo cavallo di battaglia è che non gliela do abbastanza. Che per lui è un diritto di marito ed un mio preciso dovere di moglie. Ma guai a dirgli che mi vien la nausea al pensiero.

E no, non credo sia colpa mia. E io non sono perfetta, e ho il mio caratterino. Questo lo ammetto, senza problemi.


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ora il suo cavallo di battaglia è che non gliela do abbastanza. Che per lui è un diritto di marito ed un mio preciso dovere di moglie. Ma guai a dirgli che mi vien la nausea al pensiero.
> 
> E no, non credo sia colpa mia. E io non sono perfetta, e ho il mio caratterino. Questo lo ammetto, senza problemi.


ognuno ha il suo carattere e le sue asprezze e difetti... e sono contenta che non credi sia colpa tua, perchè io l'ho creduto all'inizio. e mi sono massacrata per diventare "perfetta" al fine di non avere più quelle mancanze che generavano la rabbia e l'aggressività di vostra grazia..poi quando sono arrivata alla soglia della follia, perchè tanto qualsiasi cosa facessi lui si incazzava comunque, ho iniziato il mio percorso d'analisi (onde non diventare matta) e mi sono separata. prima dentro di me, poi me ne sono andata.

ti credo che lo rifiuti. direi.. e capisco, non gli puoi dire che ti viene la nausea perchè se lui non si vede, e butta tutta la colpa addosso a te, non riesce a capire come sia possibile che sua moglie non lo desideri.


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ora il suo cavallo di battaglia è che non gliela do abbastanza. Che per lui è un diritto di marito ed un mio preciso dovere di moglie. Ma guai a dirgli che mi vien la nausea al pensiero.
> 
> E no, non credo sia colpa mia. E io non sono perfetta, e ho il mio caratterino. Questo lo ammetto, senza problemi.


Pero' stare con uno che ti fa venire la nausea ad andargli insieme e' da brividi.  

Separati o vivrai davvero una vita d'inferno e tuo figlio stara' male male.


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ora il suo cavallo di battaglia è che non gliela do abbastanza. Che per lui è un diritto di marito ed un mio preciso dovere di moglie. Ma guai a dirgli che mi vien la nausea al pensiero.
> 
> E no, non credo sia colpa mia. E io non sono perfetta, e ho il mio caratterino. Questo lo ammetto, senza problemi.


La domanda sembrerà obsoleta... Ma perché non lo lasci?Che non sia facile lo so. Ma tutta sta rabbia....


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo non avevo dubbi



Ah... mi pareva di avere capito il contrario, cioè che pensassi che, prima o poi, ucciderò il marito.

Bè, sappi che non rovinerei l'esistenza, mia e di mio figlio, più di quanto già non faccia standoci insieme. Ecco... se invece credi che non dovrei neppure avere brutti pensieri (reattivi, più che vendicativi, come giustamente dice spleen), ribadisco, in certi momenti mi vengono. Ovviamente non li coltivo.

Se però avessi la possibilità, che so, di denunciarlo ad Equitalia, in quei momenti critici lo farei. Di cuore... cioè no di cuore... di testa  :up:


E credi se, nel dire queste cose, non mi sento affatto una brutta persona. Il che non esclude che lo sia.


----------



## banshee (25 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> La domanda sembrerà obsoleta... Ma perché non lo lasci?Che non sia facile lo so. Ma tutta sta rabbia....


io la capisco.. non ce la fai ad andartene ma non ce la fai a restare.. una sensazione di impotenza e di ineluttabilità che ti avvolge completamente, e ti fa arrabbiare ancora di più perchè ti senti senza via d'uscita. anche se la via d'uscita c'è.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ognuno ha il suo carattere e le sue asprezze e difetti... e sono contenta che non credi sia colpa tua, perchè io l'ho creduto all'inizio. e mi sono massacrata per diventare "perfetta" al fine di non avere più quelle mancanze che generavano la rabbia e l'aggressività di vostra grazia..poi quando sono arrivata alla soglia della follia, perchè tanto qualsiasi cosa facessi lui si incazzava comunque, ho iniziato il mio percorso d'analisi (onde non diventare matta) e mi sono separata. prima dentro di me, poi me ne sono andata.
> 
> ti credo che lo rifiuti. direi.. e capisco, non gli puoi dire che ti viene la nausea perchè se lui non si vede, e butta tutta la colpa addosso a te, non riesce a capire come sia possibile che sua moglie non lo desideri.



Leggo pure io nella tua storia tanto di mio.


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io la capisco.. non ce la fai ad andartene ma non ce la fai a restare.. una sensazione di impotenza e di ineluttabilità che ti avvolge completamente, e ti fa arrabbiare ancora di più perchè ti senti senza via d'uscita. anche se la via d'uscita c'è.


Lo so. La conosco bene questa sensazione... Forse anche un filo di speranza sotto sotto che le cose possano migliorare. Soprattutto pensando al figlio... Ma non fa bene a nessuno e quello che sembra un pensiero astratto e lontano, separarsi, può essere invece la soluzione migliore...


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> La domanda sembrerà obsoleta... Ma perché non lo lasci?Che non sia facile lo so. Ma tutta sta rabbia....



Rispondo sia a te che a disincantata: non è facile. E poi - ma non è per dare colpa agli altri delle mie omissioni - non ho solidi appoggi. Che anche quelli nella vita contano. Non ho neppure molta autostima di me. Ho un figlio piccolo che soffrirà inevitabilmente. E mi sento morire io dentro, altro che balle.


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2016)

ragazze che vita infelice avete avuto , misa che mi accontento della mia lungamente felice anche se ora mi manca qualcosa vale sempre dire " meglio poco che niente" devo corregge pardon
" chi si accontenta gode" nel mio caso


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2016)

@Foglia
Le cose fra di voi sono sempre state cosi o sono degenerate?
Esiste un legame che forse e' piu' forte della 'dipendenza' che noi leggiamo. 
Anche lui e' infelice. Ma resta. 
Esco dal coro e scrivo che forse la separazione non e' la strada piu' giusta. 
Un tentativo dovete farlo per vostro figlio. 
La terapia dovreste farla entrambi o di coppia o personale. 
Come hai scritto lui si rifiuta ma dovresti metterlo nella condizione do non avere scelta. 
O la terapia. O la separazione.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ragazze che vita infelice avete avuto , misa che mi accontento della mia lungamente felice anche se ora mi manca qualcosa vale sempre dire " meglio poco che niente" devo corregge pardon
> " chi si accontenta gode" nel mio caso



Bello sentire anche questo


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Rispondo sia a te che a disincantata: non è facile. E poi - ma non è per dare colpa agli altri delle mie omissioni - non ho solidi appoggi. Che anche quelli nella vita contano. Non ho neppure molta autostima di me. Ho un figlio piccolo che soffrirà inevitabilmente. E mi sento morire io dentro, altro che balle.


Per appoggi solidi intendi la famiglia perché per come ho capito tu lavori e quindi economicamente sei indipendente...  Tuo figlio soffrirebbe di più con una madre che soffre e prova nausea verso il proprio marito. Perché a lungo dare queste situazioni sono come le pentole a pressione... Scoppiano dopo certi limiti. Non è questione di palle. È questione di preservare se stessi.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> @Foglia
> Le cose fra di voi sono sempre state cosi o sono degenerate?
> Esiste un legame che forse e' piu' forte della 'dipendenza' che noi leggiamo.
> *Anche lui e' infelice. Ma resta. *
> ...



Le cose non sono sempre state così. C'erano però già dei segnali che avrei dovuto leggere. Invece sono andata avanti. E poi col tempo son cambiata. Tanto di quello che prima facevo con lui o per lui spontaneamente, senza farlo troppo pesare (es: tutti i w.e. nella sua casa di famiglia in campagna), è diventato prima un peso, poi un motivo di litigio, poi una imposizione. Ed infine un focolaio.

Sì, è vero, pure lui è infelice. Ma non so.... è fin servile con parenti e amici. E' come se, con me, avesse trovato con chi compensare. Non so come dire...

Se dovessi mai metterlo davanti ad un out-out... dovrei farlo in presenza di altre persone. Che se stasera gli dicessi sta cosa a bruciapelo avrei poi da avere paura.

Vado da mio figlio. Grazie a tutti


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> P*er appoggi solidi intendi la famiglia perché per come ho capito tu lavori e quindi economicamente sei indipendente...  *Tuo figlio soffrirebbe di più con una madre che soffre e prova nausea verso il proprio marito. Perché a lungo dare queste situazioni sono come le pentole a pressione... Scoppiano dopo certi limiti. Non è questione di palle. È questione di preservare se stessi.


Si, intendo la famiglia in primis e, no, purtroppo non sono economicamente indipendente. Sono a casa. Dopo varie collaborazioni decisi di andare a lavorare offrendo servizi legali ai clienti dello studio i cui è socio. Morale? 1000 euri al mese di affitto pagati a lui e al socio. A fronte di lavori ad un decimo delle tariffe. Da quando ho il figlio mi sono determinata a stare a casa. Furba, eh, che sono stata :up:


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si, intendo la famiglia in primis e, no, purtroppo non sono economicamente indipendente. Sono a casa. Dopo varie collaborazioni decisi di andare a lavorare offrendo servizi legali ai clienti dello studio i cui è socio. Morale? 1000 euri al mese di affitto pagati a lui e al socio. A fronte di lavori ad un decimo delle tariffe. Da quando ho il figlio mi sono determinata a stare a casa. Furba, eh, che sono stata :up:




Se ti fa sentire meglio io ho fatto pure peggio.... Pensa a TE e le soluzioni migliori col tempo si riveleranno. Un abbraccio forte cara


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

SE, e sottolineo SE, hai deciso che devi rimanere almeno per un po' di tempo devi trovare modo di stare meglio.
Prova qualche volta a dirgli che è un piacere vedere come è capace di far stare bene il bambino.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah... mi pareva di avere capito il contrario, cioè che pensassi che, prima o poi, ucciderò il marito.
> 
> Bè, sappi che non rovinerei l'esistenza, mia e di mio figlio, più di quanto già non faccia standoci insieme. Ecco... se invece credi che non dovrei neppure avere brutti pensieri (reattivi, più che vendicativi, come giustamente dice spleen), ribadisco, in certi momenti mi vengono. Ovviamente non li coltivo.
> 
> ...


Non credo che prima o poi lo ucciderai ma non riesco a capire come si faccia a stare con un uomo provando questa rabbia e questo rancore
E mi domando come potrebbero esplodere questa rabbia e questo rancore
Non penso che tu sia una brutta persona per i pensieri che fai. Per mia fortuna non riesco a mettermi nei tuoi panni, se ci provo non resisterei un giorno


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> SE, e sottolineo SE, hai deciso che devi rimanere almeno per un po' di tempo devi trovare modo di stare meglio.
> Prova qualche volta a dirgli che è un piacere vedere come è capace di far stare bene il bambino.


E da tempo che sto provando a fingere. Proprio per tirare a campare un po' meglio, come dici tu. Mi riesce male, purtroppo. E poi dovrei cucirmi la bocca a prescindere, perché ogni cosa che dico (vedi il commento che mi è scappato ieri sera) viene letta come gli aggrada. Quindi come pretesto per innestare una discussione a senso unico.

Ma anche tacere alla lunga non gli va bene.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che prima o poi lo ucciderai ma non riesco a capire come si faccia a stare con un uomo provando questa rabbia e questo rancore
> E mi domando come potrebbero esplodere questa rabbia e questo rancore
> Non penso che tu sia una brutta persona per i pensieri che fai. Per mia fortuna non riesco a mettermi nei tuoi panni, se ci provo non resisterei un giorno


Purtroppo sono debole.
L'ultima volta che la rabbia e il rancore sono esplosi, mi sono esplosi addosso, e quando me ne sono accorta è stato troppo tardi pure per ammetterlo. Stavolta ho qualche trincea in più. Speriamo bene.

Neppure io tempo fa mi sarei messa nei miei panni, comunque. Ma non ci si mette da un giorno con l'altro. E non credo basti un giorno neppure per uscirsene. E non perché son io, comunque


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> E da tempo che sto provando a fingere. Proprio per tirare a campare un po' meglio, come dici tu. Mi riesce male, purtroppo. E poi dovrei cucirmi la bocca a prescindere, perché ogni cosa che dico (vedi il commento che mi è scappato ieri sera) viene letta come gli aggrada. Quindi come pretesto per innestare una discussione a senso unico.
> 
> Ma anche tacere alla lunga non gli va bene.


Però tu l'hai criticato davvero dandogli dell'incapace, al netto della sua reazione abnorme.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*QUOTO*



oscuro ha detto:


> Son due cose diverse.Il post di entrata è una questione,poi c'è l'episodio che ha raccontato Tessa, e brunetta ha scritto: hai fatto benissimo...!Ai più è sembrato il contrario.
> E son d'accordo con anonimo,brunetta sarà pure una mente raffinata come scrivi tu,ma con chi dice lei...e spesso semper secondo me, le sue opinioni cambiano rispetto al  sesso della persona,dalle mie parti dicesi essere faziosi.
> Nessun terreno preesistente,poi se  posso dirla tutta,mi fa strano che proprio loro due, spesso molto critiche nei confronti delle mie reazioni,sposino questo tipo di agire....ma questa è un'altra storia,tipicamente italiana,dove noi e l'amici nostri semo bravi e l'altri so tutti stronzi  ....


Quoto anche in questo caso una oggettiva ovvietà.

Ma d'altronde lo ripete spesso cosa prova nei confronti degli uomini e che le dispiace di non essere lesbica. 

Lesbica non lo sarà ... ma poco obiettiva e molto faziosa lo penso pure io.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*QUOTO*



banshee ha detto:


> anzi no, c'ho ripensato, siccome sono di coccio  mo mi devo far capire.
> 
> se tu soprassiedi *SEMPRE *e non chiami i vigili perchè è tuo cognato e gli vuoi bene e per la serenità in famiglia , *MA SE POI TUO COGNATO TI FA UNO SGARBO PERSONALE ALLORA PER VENDICARTI CHE SEI STATA TOCCATA INVOCHI LA LEGALITA' E CHIAMI I VIGILI *sei scorretta


QUOTONE


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*SI...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamo pure che per fare cose del genere devi avere pure una bella dose di cattiveria....


quoto


----------



## Ecate (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ora il suo cavallo di battaglia è che non gliela do abbastanza. Che per lui è un diritto di marito ed un mio preciso dovere di moglie. *Ma guai a dirgli che mi vien la nausea al pensiero.*
> 
> E no, non credo sia colpa mia. E io non sono perfetta, e ho il mio caratterino. Questo lo ammetto, senza problemi.


Foglia... Prova ad uscire un attimo dal vortice di violenza psicologica in cui adesso sei tu a farne le spese maggiori.
E rileggiti. Lui sta giocando un gioco squallido, ma tu stai alle regole del gioco.
Tu partecipi, nel tuo ruolo che ti è scomodissimo, ma giocate con regole condivise.
Giocate a tennis col disprezzo.


----------



## Ecate (25 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah... mi pareva di avere capito il contrario, cioè che pensassi che, prima o poi, ucciderò il marito.
> 
> Bè, sappi che non rovinerei l'esistenza, mia e di mio figlio, più di quanto già non faccia standoci insieme. Ecco... se invece credi che non dovrei neppure avere brutti pensieri (reattivi, più che vendicativi, come giustamente dice spleen), ribadisco, in certi momenti mi vengono. Ovviamente non li coltivo.
> 
> ...


Eccome un'altra 
ma per carità, pensa al domani, pensa agli alimenti
... Se non lavori e se lui non mollerà l'osso separarsi sarà ancora più difficile


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Foglia... Prova ad uscire un attimo dal vortice di violenza psicologica in cui adesso sei tu a farne le spese maggiori.
> E rileggiti. Lui sta giocando un gioco squallido, ma tu stai alle regole del gioco.
> Tu partecipi, nel tuo ruolo che ti è scomodissimo, ma giocate con regole condivise.
> Giocate a tennis col disprezzo.


Vero.


----------



## Ecate (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Foglia...*

Il disprezzo ferisce solo se proviene da qualcuno la cui opinione ci sta a cuore.
Questo giocare a palla col disprezzo è l'unico modo che avete per suscitare qualcosa nell'altro. 
L'unico segnale di vita che riuscite a darvi.
Se queste onde cesseranno, quando non si avvertirà più nessuna pulsazione, il vostro amore trasfigurato sarà finito e sarà facile, quasi civile liberarsi l'uno dell'altro.
Solo chi ti conosce profondamente ti può smontare.
Mi sto chiedendo se può valere la pena cercare di darsi segnali di vita in un altro modo.

Saltando di palo in frasca ma non troppo: lui ti ha mai picchiata?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Il disprezzo ferisce solo se proviene da qualcuno la cui opinione ci sta a cuore.
> Questo giocare a palla col disprezzo è l'unico modo che avete per suscitare qualcosa nell'altro.
> L'unico segnale di vita che riuscite a darvi.
> Se queste onde cesseranno, quando non si avvertirà più nessuna pulsazione, il vostro amore trasfigurato sarà finito e sarà facile, quasi civile liberarsi l'uno dell'altro.
> ...


Per questo proponevo di trovare cose positive, che esisteranno senz'altro.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però tu l'hai criticato davvero dandogli dell'incapace, al netto della sua reazione abnorme.


Vero. Il fatto che io lo faccia sentire inadeguato rispetto alla gestione del figlio è una delle cose di cui si lamenta.

Purtroppo è un circolo vizioso: cioè, se non stimi più una persona diventa difficile darle qualsivoglia credito. E non lo faccio nemmeno apposta. E' una cosa assolutamente reciproca, comunque.

E.... sì, venendo a quel che dice Ecate, è come giocare a tennis col disprezzo. Che per parte mia comunque, tante volte si converte in apatia. Leggasi: non ho più voglia di parlargli perché so che non trovo dialogo. 

 Sì, è capitato che mi abbia messo le mani addosso.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vero. Il fatto che io lo faccia sentire inadeguato rispetto alla gestione del figlio è una delle cose di cui si lamenta.
> 
> Purtroppo è un circolo vizioso: cioè, se non stimi più una persona diventa difficile darle qualsivoglia credito. E non lo faccio nemmeno apposta. E' una cosa assolutamente reciproca, comunque.
> 
> ...


più volte?   e quanto tempo fa l'ultima volta?


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> più volte?   e quanto tempo fa l'ultima volta?


Dopo la nascita del figlio sono state cose più blande... una volta mi ha spintonata (tra l'altro: con l'altro braccio teneva nostro figlio...) e una volta (l'estate scorsa) mi ha trattenuta urlandomi apposta forte nell'orecchio.

Non so se sia violenza, questi sono gli ultimi episodi che io catalogo come tale.

E comunque non so come dire, perché solo chi ha provato lo sa: dopo che capita, ed anche quando non capita, si resta sempre in uno strano stato di soggezione, quasi irreale.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dopo la nascita del figlio sono state cose più blande... una volta mi ha spintonata (tra l'altro: con l'altro braccio teneva nostro figlio...) e una volta (l'estate scorsa) mi ha trattenuta urlandomi apposta forte nell'orecchio.
> 
> Non so se sia violenza, questi sono gli ultimi episodi che io catalogo come tale.
> 
> E comunque non so come dire, perché solo chi ha provato lo sa: dopo che capita, ed anche quando non capita, si resta sempre in uno strano stato di soggezione, quasi irreale.


non sono percosse o lesioni, ma violenza privata, se vogliamo buttarla sul legalese.

intuisco che lo scopo sia proprio quello di tenerti in soggezione.   chi ha il guinzaglio al collo, non può scappare.


non dubito di non saperti capire come chi ha vissuto quello che stai vivendo.    ti chiedo se hai mai parlato di queste cose con chi si occupa professionalmente di assistenza alle donne abusate.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2016)

Son capitati anche episodi più "forti". In passato. E' un argomento che solo ora inizio a non nascondere. Non ho problemi ad ammetterlo. Qualcuno in più ad approfondire, per adesso. Chiedo venia se non mi va di esternarlo ancora troppo.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Son capitati anche episodi più "forti". In passato. E' un argomento che solo ora inizio a non nascondere. Non ho problemi ad ammetterlo. Qualcuno in più ad approfondire, per adesso. Chiedo venia se non mi va di esternarlo ancora troppo.


non ti scusare.    stai facendo dei passi, anche piccoli, coi tuoi tempi.    consolida le conquiste come la forza di non nascondere.   sul resto hai tutto il tempo e lo spazio per decidere cosa vuoi dirci.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2016)

Già parlare aiuta, e fa riflettere. A volte aiuta pure discutere di cose un po' più leggere, o a più ampio respiro.

Appropò.... mi spiace di avere monopolizzato il 3d di Tessa


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Già parlare aiuta, e fa riflettere. A volte aiuta pure discutere di cose un po' più leggere, o a più ampio respiro.
> 
> Appropò.... mi spiace di avere monopolizzato il 3d di Tessa


A nessuno piace essere umiliato.
Poi ci sono aspetti su cui si è molto reattivi.
Prova a dire a un mite sconosciuto al supermercato che sbaglia con il figlio e vedi come reagisce!
Lungi da me giustificare qualsivoglia forma di violenza, ma devi interrogarti su questa tua modalità relazionale con lui.
Accade che si cerchi costantemente di provare il limite.
Finché non ti senti di allontanarti devi imparare a relazionarti diversamente.


----------



## Foglia (27 Febbraio 2016)

...serve tanto anche che mi si dica se, quando e dove sbaglio.

In questo caso (pur non giustificando la reazione che ho sortito col marito) credo che tu abbia perfettamente ragione.

Cioè: io non lo avevo detto con malizia, ma di fatto lo ho offeso. Scatenando una pioggia di reazioni.


Grazie per avermelo fatto notare.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ...serve tanto anche che mi si dica se, quando e dove sbaglio.
> 
> In questo caso (pur non giustificando la reazione che ho sortito col marito) credo che tu abbia perfettamente ragione.
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Foglia (27 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A nessuno piace essere umiliato.
> Poi ci sono aspetti su cui si è molto reattivi.
> Prova a dire a un mite sconosciuto al supermercato che sbaglia con il figlio e vedi come reagisce!
> Lungi da me giustificare qualsivoglia forma di violenza, ma devi interrogarti su questa tua modalità relazionale con lui.
> ...


Avrei tanto da scrivere sul punto.
Mi taccio che è meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Avrei tanto da scrivere sul punto.
> Mi taccio che è meglio.


Non vi è nessuna giustificazione per chi usa violenza.
Vi è il tentativo di capire cosa può scatenare la violenza. Questa comprensione può servire a chi scatta per controllarla.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vi è nessuna giustificazione per chi usa violenza.
> Vi è il tentativo di capire cosa può scatenare la violenza. Questa comprensione può servire a chi scatta per controllarla.


Mi limito a dire che il 'tentativo di capire cosa può scatenare la violenza' e relativa comprensione in altri casi non è stata minimamente contemplata.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi limito a dire che il 'tentativo di capire cosa può scatenare la violenza' e relativa comprensione in altri casi non è stata minimamente contemplata.


Non è un tentativo di capire è un tentativo di tutelare la vittima
Non dovrebbe essere necessario perchè appunto come dice Brunetta nulla giustifica la violenza
Ma se devo stare con un pazzo meglio che prenda provvedimenti per tutelarmi.
Dopodichè analizzerei perchè ci resto.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è un tentativo di capire è un tentativo di tutelare la vittima
> Non dovrebbe essere necessario perchè appunto come dice Brunetta nulla giustifica la violenza
> Ma se devo stare con un pazzo meglio che prenda provvedimenti per tutelarmi.
> Dopodichè analizzerei perchè ci resto.


Mi riferivo a quanto scritto da Brunetta in precedenza, che condivido pienamente :
"A nessuno piace essere umiliato.
Poi ci sono aspetti su cui si è molto reattivi.
Prova a dire a un mite sconosciuto al supermercato che sbaglia con il figlio e vedi come reagisce!
Lungi da me giustificare qualsivoglia forma di violenza, ma devi interrogarti su questa tua modalità relazionale con lui.
Accade che si cerchi costantemente di provare il limite.
Finché non ti senti di allontanarti devi imparare a relazionarti diversamente".


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a quanto scritto da Brunetta in precedenza, che condivido pienamente :
> "A nessuno piace essere umiliato.
> Poi ci sono aspetti su cui si è molto reattivi.
> Prova a dire a un mite sconosciuto al supermercato che sbaglia con il figlio e vedi come reagisce!
> ...


Avevo capito e ti ho risposto
L'importante è sempre trovare la forza di allontanarsi perchè se devo trattenermi costantemente per paura non è proprio vita


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo capito e ti ho risposto
> L'importante è sempre trovare la forza di allontanarsi perchè se devo trattenermi costantemente per paura non è proprio vita


Se riesci a NON limitarti a leggere l'ultimo rigo forse fai operazione più intellettualmente corretta, grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se riesci a NON limitarti a leggere l'ultimo rigo forse fai operazione più intellettualmente corretta, grazie.


Jim ho letto tutto.
Trovo assurdo che io debba limitarmi (io generico) per evitare che tu (generico) mi meni
Poi se lo faccio lo faccio per temporeggiare nell'attesa di mandarti (sempre generico) a fare in culo o denunciarti.
Ma non chiedermi di limitarmi tutta la vita perchè per me non sarebbe vita


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Jim ho letto tutto.
> Trovo assurdo che io debba limitarmi (io generico) per evitare che tu (generico) mi meni
> Poi se lo faccio lo faccio per temporeggiare nell'attesa di mandarti (sempre generico) a fare in culo o denunciarti.
> Ma non chiedermi di limitarmi tutta la vita perchè per me non sarebbe vita


Posto che non trovo assurdo che qualcuno debba limitarsi, semplicemente perchè non sta scritto da nessuna parte che si possa - ad esempio - insultare, offendere, rinfacciare l'inesistente come se niente fosse...e posto naturalmente che la risposta agli insulti e alle provocazioni NON è e non deve essere la violenza, Brunetta credo volesse invitare Carola a rivedere le sue modalità comunicative, evidentemente non corrette.
"Lungi da me giustificare qualsivoglia forma di violenza, ma devi interrogarti su questa tua modalità relazionale con lui.
Accade che si cerchi costantemente di provare il limite."


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Posto che non trovo assurdo che qualcuno debba limitarsi, semplicemente perchè non sta scritto da nessuna parte che si possa - ad esempio - insultare, offendere, rinfacciare l'inesistente come se niente fosse...e posto naturalmente che la risposta agli insulti e alle provocazioni NON è e non deve essere la violenza, Brunetta credo volesse invitare Carola a rivedere le sue modalità comunicative, evidentemente non corrette.
> "Lungi da me giustificare qualsivoglia forma di violenza, ma devi interrogarti su questa tua modalità relazionale con lui.
> Accade che si cerchi costantemente di provare il limite."


Guarda che puoi farmelo leggere mille e cinquecento volte
Non sono stordita, semplicemente non condivido


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che puoi farmelo leggere mille e cinquecento volte
> Non sono stordita, semplicemente non condivido


Edit non dovevo intervenire vado in embolo


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che puoi farmelo leggere mille e cinquecento volte
> Non sono stordita, semplicemente non condivido


....e allora se non condividi non stralciare a tuo uso e consumo, tanto più se vai 'in embolo'...


----------



## perplesso (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Posto che non trovo assurdo che qualcuno debba limitarsi, semplicemente perchè non sta scritto da nessuna parte che si possa - ad esempio - insultare, offendere, rinfacciare l'inesistente come se niente fosse...e posto naturalmente che la risposta agli insulti e alle provocazioni NON è e non deve essere la violenza, Brunetta credo volesse invitare Carola a rivedere le sue modalità comunicative, evidentemente non corrette.
> "Lungi da me giustificare qualsivoglia forma di violenza, ma devi interrogarti su questa tua modalità relazionale con lui.
> Accade che si cerchi costantemente di provare il limite."


sicuro di non confondere Foglia con Carola?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ....e allora se non condividi non stralciare a tuo uso e consumo, tanto più se vai 'in embolo'...


Era Foglia.

Un rapporto malato basato sulla reciproca provocazione è responsabilità di entrambi.
Le botte sono responsabilità di chi le dà.
Se si vive un rapporto malato, di palleggiamento di disprezzo e di provocazioni, è opportuno chiuderlo perché è molto difficile riuscire a ristrutturarlo.
In attesa che si creino le condizioni per chiudere è opportuno salvarsi la vita e la salute.
Questo Jim non giustifica i tuoi episodi di violenza. Infatti ne sei consapevole e sei andato in terapia. Vero?
Mi insospettisce il tuo tentativo reiterato di trovare appigli qui per giustificare le tue esplosioni.
Come va la terapia?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ....e allora se non condividi non stralciare a tuo uso e consumo, tanto più se vai 'in embolo'...


Ma cosa ho stralciato
Vai avanti a trovare giustificazioni
E qui la chiudo


----------



## perplesso (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ....e allora se non condividi non stralciare a tuo uso e consumo, tanto più se vai 'in embolo'...


dovresti fare un tentativo di astrazione.    immagina di essere un tizio qualsiasi che capita su questo forum e legge Jim Cain.

al di là del merito della questione, non penseresti che abbia, questo Jim Cain, un modo piuttosto antagonista di porsi?

se sì (come credo) non ritieni ti avvantaggerebbe uno stile meno a guardia sinistra?   magari riusciremmo anche a capirti meglio.


----------



## Foglia (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Posto che non trovo assurdo che qualcuno debba limitarsi, semplicemente perchè non sta scritto da nessuna parte che si possa - ad esempio - insultare, offendere, rinfacciare l'inesistente come se niente fosse...e posto naturalmente che la risposta agli insulti e alle provocazioni NON è e non deve essere la violenza, Brunetta credo volesse invitare Carola a rivedere le sue modalità comunicative, evidentemente non corrette.
> "Lungi da me giustificare qualsivoglia forma di violenza, ma devi interrogarti su questa tua modalità relazionale con lui.
> Accade che si cerchi costantemente di provare il limite."


Scusa, temo di non avere capito. 

Ti stai lamentando perché nel tuo caso non sono state dette le stesse cose? Cioè, che qualcuna avrebbe dovuto imparare a relazionarsi con te?


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sicuro di non confondere Foglia con Carola?


No mister, mi limitavo a sottolineare il post di Brunetta.
E comunque mi riferivo alla situazione di Foglia.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> dovresti fare un tentativo di astrazione.    immagina di essere un tizio qualsiasi che capita su questo forum e legge Jim Cain.
> 
> al di là del merito della questione, non penseresti che abbia, questo Jim Cain, un modo piuttosto antagonista di porsi?
> 
> se sì (come credo) non ritieni ti avvantaggerebbe uno stile meno a guardia sinistra?   magari riusciremmo anche a capirti meglio.


Può essere.
Certo lo stile antagonista può anche essere un modo di difendersi.
Nel caso specifico, cercavo (e mi sembrava semplice da capire) di evidenziare quanto detto da Brunetta circa certe modalità comunicative errate, che - aggiungo io - se poste in atto con soggetti particolarmente 'fumantini' (o dal 'senso di giustizia regressivo' o dalla 'esagerata vis polemica' come dice lo psichiatra del sottoscritto) possono dar luogo a quello che sappiamo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era Foglia.
> 
> Un rapporto malato basato sulla reciproca provocazione è responsabilità di entrambi.
> Le botte sono responsabilità di chi le dà.
> ...


Per piacere, mi trovi un punto dove avrei mostrato il "tentativo reiterato di trovare appigli qui per giustificare le tue esplosioni" ?
Grazie.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scusa, temo di non avere capito.
> 
> Ti stai lamentando perché nel tuo caso non sono state dette le stesse cose? Cioè, che qualcuna avrebbe dovuto imparare a relazionarsi con te?


Foglia cara,
io ho avuto un problema di reazioni violente, dove il violento ero io.
Non pensare a pestaggi e calci perchè saresti fuori strada (e io fuori di casa con una denuncia per lesioni).
C'è più di un thread sull'argomento, e una volta è intervenuta qui su questo forum anche la mia compagna.
Riassumere tutto in poche righe sarebbe impossibile, mi limito a dire (e rispondo anche a Brunetta) che sono in terapia da uno psichiatra (non uno psicologo) da cinque mesi. 
E' emerso che ho un 'senso della giustizia regressivo', un 'disturbo oppositivo' e una soglia di tolleranza evidentemente troppo bassa rispetto a certi insulti e certe provocazioni.
Lo specialista ovviamente lavora su di me, e non su di lei, per cui posso limitarmi a quello che mi riguarda.
Lo sforzo che mi è dato fare è quello di superare certi contrasti, certe provocazioni (anche il solo fatto che in certi momenti non mi è concesso neanche di aprire bocca) e andare avanti. Non reagendo. Pensando che quello che dice, che come lo dice, è semplicemente il tentativo di destabilizzare un soggetto facile ad essere destabilizzato.
In poche parole, è quel 'disinnescare' di cui al film 'Perfetti Sconosciuti'.
Disinnescare le liti. Sminarle. Guardare oltre. Pensare che quelle che si ricevono sono provocazioni che potrebbero provenire da un dodicenne.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Foglia cara,
> io ho avuto un problema di reazioni violente, dove il violento ero io.
> Non pensare a pestaggi e calci perchè saresti fuori strada (e io fuori di casa con una denuncia per lesioni).
> C'è più di un thread sull'argomento, e una volta è intervenuta qui su questo forum anche la mia compagna.
> ...


Buon lavoro.


----------



## ipazia (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Foglia cara,
> io ho avuto un problema di reazioni violente, dove il violento ero io.
> Non pensare a pestaggi e calci perchè saresti fuori strada (e io fuori di casa con una denuncia per lesioni).
> C'è più di un thread sull'argomento, e una volta è intervenuta qui su questo forum anche la mia compagna.
> ...


Sono contenta di leggerti così. 

...e buon percorso....


----------



## perplesso (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Certo lo stile antagonista può anche essere un modo di difendersi.
> Nel caso specifico, cercavo (e mi sembrava semplice da capire) di evidenziare quanto detto da Brunetta circa certe modalità comunicative errate, che - aggiungo io - se poste in atto con soggetti particolarmente 'fumantini' (o dal 'senso di giustizia regressivo' o dalla 'esagerata vis polemica' come dice lo psichiatra del sottoscritto) possono dar luogo a quello che sappiamo. Tutto qui.


visto che sei in grado di esprimerlo in modalità meno antagoniste, come hai fatto con me, dovresti provare ad usarlo come modo standard con tutti


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> visto che sei in grado di esprimerlo in modalità meno antagoniste, come hai fatto con me, dovresti provare ad usarlo come modo standard con tutti


Con chi si esprime in questo modo credo d'essere sempre stato fin troppo garbato. Fin troppo.
"L'ironia te la puoi mettere in quel posto.
Se stai cercando un confronto e che ti dia una versione bene altrimenti il sarcasmo lo trovò fuori luogo davvero 
Sei brava tu a ricostruirti l'imene per risultare ancora vergine".


----------



## banshee (1 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Può essere.
> *Certo lo stile antagonista può anche essere un modo di difendersi.*
> Nel caso specifico, cercavo (e mi sembrava semplice da capire) di evidenziare quanto detto da Brunetta circa certe modalità comunicative errate, che - aggiungo io - se poste in atto con soggetti particolarmente 'fumantini' (o dal 'senso di giustizia regressivo' o dalla 'esagerata vis polemica' come dice lo psichiatra del sottoscritto) possono dar luogo a quello che sappiamo. Tutto qui.


concordo..


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Con chi si esprime in questo modo credo d'essere sempre stato fin troppo garbato. Fin troppo.
> "L'ironia te la puoi mettere in quel posto.
> Se stai cercando un confronto e che ti dia una versione bene altrimenti il sarcasmo lo trovò fuori luogo davvero
> Sei brava tu a ricostruirti l'imene per risultare ancora vergine".


il fin troppo non esiste.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Con chi si esprime in questo modo credo d'essere sempre stato fin troppo garbato. Fin troppo.
> "L'ironia te la puoi mettere in quel posto.
> Se stai cercando un confronto e che ti dia una versione bene altrimenti il sarcasmo lo trovò fuori luogo davvero
> Sei brava tu a ricostruirti l'imene per risultare ancora vergine".


Parli con Perplesso e quoti me in un mio intervento in un altro 3d riferito a un'altra utente?


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parli con Perplesso e quoti me in un mio intervento in un altro 3d riferito a un'altra utente?


Esatto.
Credo - ma forse sbaglio - che Perplesso si riferisse al mio stare 'in guardia' in relazione a quello che c'eravamo scritti io e te (dato che il suo intervento è successivo a quello che c'eravamo scritti).
Perciò lo invitavo a leggere le modalità con le quali ti relazioni, a mio parere parecchio sgarbate.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Credo - ma forse sbaglio - che Perplesso si riferisse al mio stare 'in guardia' in relazione a quello che c'eravamo scritti io e te (dato che il suo intervento è successivo a quello che c'eravamo scritti).
> Perciò lo invitavo a leggere le modalità con le quali ti relazioni, a mio parere parecchio sgarbate.


Mi relaziono con un'altra utente a seguito di quello che ha scritto
Dopodichè è indubbio e lo riconosco che posso aver ecceduto con i toni ma mi sento in tutta onesta di essere un utente che qui si è messa in gioco e ha accettato critiche e ho sempre risposto anche quando facevano male.
Poi c'è il giorno che mi alzo anche io inversa e eccedo ma a volte ci vuole. 
Non mi sembra di essere stata sgarbata con te. Per esempio.


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi relaziono con un'altra utente a seguito di quello che ha scritto
> Dopodichè è indubbio e lo riconosco che posso aver ecceduto con i toni ma mi sento in tutta onesta di essere un utente che qui si è messa in gioco e ha accettato critiche e ho sempre risposto anche quando facevano male.
> Poi c'è il giorno che mi alzo anche io inversa e eccedo ma a volte ci vuole.
> Non mi sembra di essere stata sgarbata con te. Per esempio.


No, non con me.
E comunque poichè non mi sembra assolutamente d'aver ecceduto nei toni e nei modi (almeno negli ultimi interventi), leggere quello che hai scritto mi sembrava passibile di censura. E visto che nessuno s'era premurato di fartelo notare....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, non con me.
> E comunque poichè non mi sembra assolutamente d'aver ecceduto nei toni e nei modi (almeno negli ultimi interventi), leggere quello che hai scritto mi sembrava passibile di censura. E visto che nessuno s'era premurato di fartelo notare....


Ah ok
Volevo solo chiarire che con te non lo ero stata
Per il resto il forum ha a disposizione i rossi. Usali senza problemi, non mi offendo


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah ok
> Volevo solo chiarire che con te non lo ero stata
> Per il resto il forum ha a disposizione i rossi. Usali senza problemi, non mi offendo


Già, i rossi.
Li ho usati solo UNA volta, che fesso...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già, i rossi.
> Li ho usati solo UNA volta, che fesso...


Li uso raramente anche io
A volte è giusto che certi post restino


----------

